# VILLAINS  -  Marvel Minions



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

This is the Out of Character Thread for 
*VILLAINOUS*
the Mighty Marvel Minions
PbP game.

*VILLAINOUS................................... *  
In-Game Story  |  Out of Character  |  Rogue's Gallery



the request...

So...
I've been wanting to test run a complete villain game for Mutants and Masterminds.

My idea is that players will find a relatively obscure Villain from the Mighty Marvel-verse ...  one that's normally relegated to the  "C-class"  villains.

NOT Doc Ock,  not Sandman,  Not Kang...
I'm talking all the near "Mort-o-the-Month"  type villains.
I'm talking:

the Trapster
the Wizard
Stilt-Man
Mister Hyde
Angar the Screamer
etc...


if they've been in a comic  (and been taken seriously)  in recent years they're probably out...
But these guys also need to have personality,  they need to be fun to roleplay.

the perfect example of the team I'm looking to form is  the  THUNDERBOLTS,  a bunch of relatively crap villains...


so... 
anyone interested?  
and if so who would you play??

What's the campaign about?
CRIME,  the relationship between the minion level theives...  

YOU as a team will be  (for the most part)  planning the jobs  and  executing them.  Heroes of the Marvel Universe will fight against you.
One of my goals is to test run a villain game that is NOT mindless rampaging and killing.

I want your villains to have personalities,  melodrama and real lives...  Some crooks may be strongly opposed to senseless killing  (or whatever),  but then again there's gonna maybe be someone that's ready to kill on the team.


In the end I'll determine which Villains meet my planned campaign goal and pick the lineup,  best approaches win out.


Here's what I'm looking for:

Ideas... at least  3 ideas per person  (more if you have them) for Villains that are C-class from the Marvel Universe.

Research...  after I choose the villains, I'll want you to be able to have real resource for that villain.  SOME stuff can be extrapolated on,  but the base needs to be there.

How you plan to play the villain.


anyone interested??
thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 10, 2004)

No interest?


----------



## Keia (Aug 10, 2004)

Thinking . . . probably be a few days before anything develops for me (very busy two weeks - especially with GenCon coming up!!)

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Villain M&M game, could be really fun, but the big problem I see for myself, is to get out a villain that was a C-class. I am not that much familiar with the Marvel universe. I know pretty well the Ultimate universe. In Ultimate, even the C-Class guy may refer to a B-class that have appeared in old series, so I am really not sure I could find an interesting idea somewhere that would fit this pre-requisit.


----------



## Insight (Aug 10, 2004)

I found a couple of websites that might help to figure out some villains to play:

First, naturally, the Official Marvel Universe Site 

And I found this good site for just villains.  It's a little old, but should serve someone's purposes well.  You can find it here 

Hope that helps.  This game looks cool.  I'll probably lurk a tad when I have a chance.


----------



## quill (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd be interested in giving it a try: Porcupine (yes I know he's dead but when has that stopped anyone  ), Eel II,  The Shocker,  Zaran the Weapon Master, the Tarantula...these guys might be fun to try  As far as resources, well I have the Marvel universe writeups of them and seen a fair number of appearances by each.  

How would I play them:

Porcupine:  he wants respect, datn it, after all of his years in the villian biz and changing to a better battlesuit.  He's figured out that his suit is actually pretty good and he wants everyone to take him seriously or be scared of him..or both.

Eel II:  The guy in it for the easy money.  Lets' face it he has done things the easy way most time working in groups (even if they involved Discus and Stilletto) or for the Maggia, his battlesuit is obviously ripped off  from the original, what has this guy done that involved effort?

The Shocker:  The experienced vet looking for the big payoff.  He wants to get into the big time just long enough to score big, retire, and never see Spider-Man or the Avengers again. 

Zaran or even Hitman (that villianous Punisher that appeared way back in Peter Parker number 5 I think):  The poor man's Taskmaster or Deathstroke.  Knows all the angles (or at least wants every one to think he does) and knows something about everything (again whether he does or not...)

The Tarantula:  He really does think he's his country's Captain America.  He takes the job pretty serious, for representing a corrupt government at least.  And he can't stand Batroc (how dare he take credit for being the best foot fighter in the world?).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

quill said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in giving it a try: Porcupine (yes I know he's dead but when has that stopped anyone  ), Eel II,  The Shocker,  Zaran the Weapon Master, the Tarantula...these guys might be fun to try




WOW!!
You've got the idea DEAD ON!!
That's exactly what types I was thinking of.
The funny thing with Porcupine is that one of my initial plot ideas has a touch of stuff from his death!

but any/all would be awesomely appropriate!
Now we just need to get others involved to play!!  Recruit, recruit, recruit!



> Porcupine:  he wants respect, datn it, after all of his years in the villian biz and changing to a better battlesuit.  He's figured out that his suit is actually pretty good and he wants everyone to take him seriously or be scared of him..or both.
> 
> Eel II:  The guy in it for the easy money.  Lets' face it he has done things the easy way most time working in groups (even if they involved Discus and Stilletto) or for the Maggia, his battlesuit is obviously ripped off  from the original, what has this guy done that involved effort?
> 
> ...





Hahahah...  I love them all!
Tarantual,  even Batroc!!

SOMEBODY  (besides me and Quill) has got to be interested to try this game!!
-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

How low tier is Bullseye? (Guessing B) What about Tombstone? (might be a C.)

I'll think of some more....


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How low tier is Bullseye? (Guessing B) What about Tombstone? (might be a C.)
> 
> I'll think of some more....






Bullseye...  I'd consider him a  A-level,  only because:
-  he's a bigtime nemisis to Daredevil
-  he's Marvel's premiere assassin
Boarderline  A-B,  but still too high for this game idea.


Tombstone could work just fine.
I'd put him in that category...  
basically think of the B-C category as  characters that non-marvel heads won't have ever ever heard  and  they haven't been in a mainstream comic regularly for years I think it works.
Tombstone used to be in Peter Parker awhile back,  he may have been in some Daredevil's but nothing super prominent that I know of.

My question for him is why would he be working with this gang?  If I remember correctly he's got big mob ties  as an enforcer.
Still -  he'd be great.

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 12, 2004)

Other Minion ideas from the
Mighty Marvel House of Ideas!...
http://www.marveldirectory.com/indivualsac.htm

Armadillo
Baron Blood
Basilisk
Black Fox
Blacklash
Bullet
Bushwacker
Electro
Grey Gargoyle
Hydro-Man
Klaw
Machinesmith
Mad-thinker
Madcap
Mentallo
Mesmero
Super-Skrull
Titania I or II
Vanisher
Vertigo II
Vulture
Whirlwind
Will O' The Wisp
Wrecker
Unus the Untouchable


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Bullseye...  I'd consider him a  A-level



Yeah pretty much agree with that one...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> My question for him is why would he be working with this gang?  If I remember correctly he's got big mob ties  as an enforcer.




Well money is money...  but I honestly don't know...  :\   He's pretty much untouched besides the simple desires of being a criminal...  I sort of like villains like you see in batman's rogue galley, that the reader can sympathize and with them...  That's not something you really see considered in the low tier villains...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Still -  he'd be great.




Let me give it some more thought, but I want to ask you a few questions, why do you want low tier and forgot villains from the marvel universe? 

No I'm not trying to convince you to allow us to run Bullseye, Magneto, Doc Ock, etc. I just trying to see the motivation behind the game? 

What's driving this idea for you?   (if it's the marvel heroes we are going to encounter would it still work if we made are own villains? 

Note: I'm not trying to change your game, I'm just trying to understand your desires and the direction you want the game to go.  (basically I want to get on the same page as you are.  )


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

If you are still pursuing this (saw the Powers thread) I would like to get in as Blacklash or Shocker.  
I am kind of partial to Marvel U second tier characters anyway.

Headed to Gen Con within the week.  Please don't skip me if things happen at that point.

Nuke


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 12, 2004)

Man I love the third tier villains! Would this be chat style or play by post? I prefer the latter as it easier with my schedule but depending on when we play I might be able to do the former
My thoughts as whom to play would be either:
Batroc the Leaper (A zany French accent and his own strange code of honor. What more can you ask for in a villain?)
Cobra (Arrogant, sneaky snake who’s a coward at heart, could be a lot of fun to play)
Jack-O-Lantern (He’s a fourth-rate Green Goblin who wears a Pumpkin on his head what’s not to love?) 
Are those guys third tier enough?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> a few questions,
> why do you want low tier and forgot villains from the marvel universe? )




They never get the love the fully deserve...    
Also -  I loved the idea of Thunderbolts, which would be a similar idea - except they play heroes...
And we've seen all the Doc Ock and Sandman and Magneto's of the world over and over...  I'd like to expand on the low tier motivations/personalities for fun.
See the other side of the track when you're not a  Doctor Doom...
It's also almost like playing an original character with guidelines.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No I'm not trying to convince you to allow us to run Bullseye, Magneto, Doc Ock, etc. I just trying to see the motivation behind the game? )




Motivations:
-  run/play a complete Villain game  (trying to work it out for GM style)
-  sheer love of the forgotten villains
-  and all the notes above.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What's driving this idea for you?   (if it's the marvel heroes we are going to encounter would it still work if we made are own villains? )




yes - it would still work...  however I'd like you to have a set paramiter of the villains'  motivations  from the limited appearances you've seen them in.  and use that to mold out a better detailed character than ever got invested in by the writers...
Plus -  honestly,  I can play with original characters in any game...  but it will feel more exciting to me if someone's developing the story and action behind  Batroc the Leaper  as  I NPC Cap and the other heroes.
Basically I'd rather see a C-tier  than  a nobody face my favorite Marvel Super Heroes!  




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Note: I'm not trying to change your game, I'm just trying to understand your desires and the direction you want the game to go.  (basically I want to get on the same page as you are.  )




Does that do it?
want more?  
I'm happy to try and explain better,  feel free to ask!




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> If you are still pursuing this (saw the Powers thread) I would like to get in as Blacklash or Shocker.
> I am kind of partial to Marvel U second tier characters anyway.
> 
> Headed to Gen Con within the week.  Please don't skip me if things happen at that point.
> ...




Cool!
Blacklash and the Shocker are reserved for you.
By the time you get back we may have a game ready to go.
Gotta get at least  2-3  people willing to play.





			
				GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> Man I love the third tier villains! Would this be chat style or play by post? I prefer the latter as it easier with my schedule but depending on when we play I might be able to do the former
> My thoughts as whom to play would be either:
> Batroc the Leaper (A zany French accent and his own strange code of honor. What more can you ask for in a villain?)
> Cobra (Arrogant, sneaky snake who’s a coward at heart, could be a lot of fun to play)
> ...




Play By Post,  on a fairly regular/daily schedule.  At most I'd like to see everyone post at least once per 3 days...

Batroc,  Cobra  and Jack-o-Lantern  (I forgot about him!!)  are perfect!
It's a real toss up for me between  Batroc and Jack-o-Lantern.  
They're on hold for you to choose one.
Do so and give me a background from their appearances  and  how you'd play them.  Then later I'll want you to fill in  "extra"  non-canon  details  to flesh them out if you'd like...

I'll talk about Power Levels and such later.  (probably PL9 for everyone but special cases)  and the other rules of the game,  assuming this one's got legs!


So...
is that  2-3 players so far??

go out and recruit for it folks.  
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

Electro is in your list of playable, but ont sandman. Ok, I am too used to Ultimate universe, where I would put Sandman lower on the list than electro. Sandman only appear in Ultimate-6 and electro appear too in the kingpin story...

Man, I have it! Dumb I didn't thought of it before. It would be cool to play the guy with the whip in the kingpin story (Think he is called Montana, but not sure... will have to re read the story, that's sad  ). No power, but all in style.


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 13, 2004)

Play by post is great and should no problem making the posting requirements.
I think I’ll go with Batroc. As how I’ll play him I plan to draw mostly from how Mark Gruenwald portrayed him on his classic Cap run.
Batroc is a showboat, he craves notoriety and is out to prove what big bad villain he is, he’s a show-off always taking time to try and humble his opponents before beating them. He has big ego always acting like he’s the leader of the team, even if he isn’t. Thing is though he talks big, he’s really a softy as far as being a villain goes, he has a certain code of honor, for example he’s not a killer and may even go out of his way to keep others from killing. While he craves to utterly defeat Cap and proves once and for all he is the better fighter, he also secretly admires Cap, once during the “Bloodstone Hunt” he even saved Cap from being eaten by sharks because he thought it was an ignoble death for such a worthy opponent.


----------



## quill (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm definitely in and I'd like to try either Porcupine or (if his death and any plot ideas make that too difficult) Eel II.  Tarantula is very tempting as well   But not sure if we want two fighting feet guys in the group.  The chracterizations of each are as I mentioned previously.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Kev!

Let me know if you have power levels in mind and I will work on them while I am gone!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Motivations:
> -  run/play a complete Villain game  (trying to work it out for GM style)
> -  sheer love of the forgotten villains
> -  and all the notes above.




Makes sense, I think I can work with what you have going on here. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> yes - it would still work...




Okay, theirs only one original character that I would like you to look at...  She's would actually be an evil version of a PC hero that I ran...  She would probably make a good c tier villain...  (though rather dark:  Look for Mistress Mind link )



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Plus -  honestly,  I can play with original characters in any game...  but it will feel more exciting to me if someone's developing the story and action behind  Batroc the Leaper  as  I NPC Cap and the other heroes. Basically I'd rather see a C-tier  than  a nobody face my favorite Marvel Super Heroes!




Right, I finish making my list of possible characters... One last question their seems to be little common enemy... err hero in all the selected characters past.  Is that okay or do you want everyone to come from say Spiderman’s rogue galley? 


Anyhow, I’ll make a list of low tier villains I’m interested in.   (BTW: I’ll probably pick a female because I hate to see the same gender in every character.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Okay... here's what I found using the Marvel Directory, awesome find btw. 

Ecstasy, wow probably a D tier villainous, it took me about 30 minutes to find a picture of her...  Picture could probably see the others in a group as away to spread her drug trade...  (We would have to decided rather or not cloak has his powers...  If he has them you can consider this one snuffed.)

Enchantress Not a Thor fan so I have no idea if she's forgotten or not, but wow, both insanely strong and a sorcery powers...  I can’t see her being a c tier villainous at all.  Why would team up with this group?  I'm not really sure, but if I'll give it more thought if you think she's low tier enough or not to powerful...  

Spider-Woman In case we go "hate Spidy" and you really dislike the next idea...    

She-Venom Just because I'm finding this to be too much fun...  

Corona Holly cow I remember her!  Not that I'm really proud of it but yet another Spiderman villain.

Candra One of the few evil female mutants I've found so far...

Typhoid Mary In case we go Daredevil....

Diamondback you said something about Captain America right? 

Fin Fang Foom yeah I know not a female but I've always wanted to play a dragon... 

Goblyn Queen probably forgotten for good reason...

Lorelei In case some like the idea of the enchantress...

Black Queen A lot like the character I showed you in the link, but probably more powerful...  I don't see us doing mutants though so probably not a good choice.

Okay the Marvel Directory died when I was doing this so this list is for me also...  I'll look through them in the MD when it comes back up.  The rap sheet website isn't as good but at least you know your dealing with villains.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 13, 2004)

Hrmmm....

I'd really like to play *Madcap* (though in M&M terms he'd have something like Regeneration 20).  'Course, if he were to be used, his "fellow villains" would need some way to protect themselves from his "Make you Loony" gaze.
Reason for 'Adventuring': To spread chaos & madness, and to make others see just how irrational the world truly is.  He may not even realize what he's doing -- he may think the whole thing's a dream or part of a "Prison Play."

2nd choice: *Basilisk*
Reason for Adventuring:  He's boastful, arrogant, and headstrong -- but is still little more than a common, everyday, petty criminal (even with all his powers).  Believed killed by the super-villain killed Scourge, Basilisk has recently re-surfaced, and plan to bully his way to the top of the criminal elite.

3rd Choice: *Will O' The Wisp*
Reason for 'Adventuring': Freed from the "leash" placed on him by criminal physicist Dr. Jonas Harrow, Wisp found he actually misses the criminal life he had once been forced in to.  Thinking it best to work with a group before going solo, he's hooked up with the others in the team.  Depending on how thigns go, he may stay with them, or strike off on his own.


By the by, Machinesmith has been seen (relatively) recently in the comics, in _Thunderbolts_, as has Klaw.  Hydroman, Trapper, and the Wizard have all appeared in the F4 comic over the past few months.  Unus the Untocuhable was last seen on Genosha, shortly after Cassandra Nova sent an army of Sentinels to go exterminate all life on it (the Sentinels couldn't get through his force field).  Mesmero's been in the _Weapon X_ comics (along with Sauron and Wild Child).

I'm not really sure Super-Skrull'd be a C-Tier villain -- he's taken on the F4 on many occassions, and won on several of them.  Goblyn Queen definitely _isn't_ C-Tier, given her range & potency of powers & her impotance in the MU.

Mad Thinker'd be hard to do, since his body's in prison, but he can project his consciousness into any robotic body he's made -- and he's made a lot of 'em.


By the by, what PL will this be at, and will there be any House Rules?  Will PC's be allowed to have Powers at a rank higher than their PL (ex.: if at PL 10, could I still have Madcaps's Regeneration at rank 20?).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure Super-Skrull'd be a C-Tier villain -- he's taken on the F4 on many occasions, and won on several of them.




Agreed...  Mimics are a nightmare in M&M anyhow.   



			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Goblyn Queen definitely _isn't_ C-Tier, given her range & potency of powers & her impotance in the MU.




Agreed, the list was mostly for myself anyhow... but I figured I might as well get everyone's opinions...  Even if we go with mutants I would rather chose Black Queen or Candra rather than GQ.

My character will probably be chosen based upon whom everyone else goes with...  I think even good villain team up needs to have a certain hated foe, the enemy of my enemy is my friend.  

For an anti-arachnoid team, I'm really *liking* the idea of Spider-Woman, I can see her teaming up with some other known villains, hence foes of Spiderman, so that she can strike out on her own and away from Doc Ock.  (Maybe prove herself to him.)

But I also like a lot of the ideas it's just a matter of other players deciding if there will be a common theme or not.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 13, 2004)

Lots of replies... looking GOOD for getting a game going!
Here's lots of replies.  




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Blacklash or Shocker.







			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Electro is in your list of playable, but ont sandman.
> ...
> Man, I have it! Dumb I didn't thought of it before. It would be cool to play the guy with the whip in the kingpin story (Think he is called Montana, but not sure... will have to re read the story, that's sad  ). No power, but all in style.





yeah - in my opinion of the normal continuity of Spidey Sandman has been very active  and  Electro, Shocker, and Vulture  (which appeared around the same time as Sandman and Doc Ock)  seem to be lesser tiered to me.
I could be wrong.

Funny -  Montana was a part of a team of circus/rodeo like guys that were the Kingpin's thugs.  I'm sure I have info on him somewhere if you can't find anything.






			
				GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> I think I’ll go with Batroc. .




Awesome choice!!




			
				quill said:
			
		

> I'm definitely in and I'd like to try either Porcupine or (if his death and any plot ideas make that too difficult) Eel II.  Tarantula is very tempting as well   But not sure if we want two fighting feet guys in the group.  The chracterizations of each are as I mentioned previously.





Equally Awesome!
I'd prefer you go with Procupine,  but Eel is great too.  I agree with you about Tarantula -  but in a way it might be interesting.





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> One last question their seems to be little common enemy... err hero in all the selected characters past.  Is that okay or do you want everyone to come from say Spiderman’s rogue galley?





nope -  no commone enemy specifically...  it'll be cool for you to roleplay with/about  Spidey or other heroes between one another,  but it's not at all about any one hero.



I'd narrow down your choices to the following...
The others (IMHO)  are too powerful, not C-tier or not exciting to me.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Spider-Woman In case we go "hate Spidy" and you really dislike the next idea...
> 
> Typhoid Mary In case we go Daredevil....
> 
> ...




If you google  Marvel Super Heroes RPG you may find some good web sites with note on characters too.





			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> I'd really like to play *Madcap* (though in M&M terms he'd have something like Regeneration 20).  'Course, if he were to be used, his "fellow villains" would need some way to protect themselves from his "Make you Loony" gaze.
> 
> 2nd choice: *Basilisk*
> 
> ...





those three rock!

I'll put together the rules for character creation and such soon.
At first I was checking to see if there's interest -  and looks like there is!





			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> For an anti-arachnoid team, I'm really *liking* the idea of Spider-Woman,
> 
> But I also like a lot of the ideas it's just a matter of other players deciding if there will be a common theme or not.





I dig the feel of Spider-Woman...

again
No need for common theme.
the common theme will be someone gathering you all......  you've all been targeted to shape you into a team for crime.
That's all I'll say now.

any more?
-kev-


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Funny -  Montana was a part of a team of circus/rodeo like guys that were the Kingpin's thugs.  I'm sure I have info on him somewhere if you can't find anything.
> 
> At first I was checking to see if there's interest - and looks like there is!
> 
> -kev-




What I know of Montana is coming from Ultimate Spider-man. We see him in Learning Curve and in Cats and Kings. So I have some information, but if you find some more, give it to me. He is always seen with Ox and Dan, three thugs working for Mr Big, a minion of Fisk. In these three, he is not only the one with the best style, but he got more nerves and seems brigther than his two companion.

If the game start, he will be my first choice, and for now, I see no C-tier villain other than him who interest me.

I think tommorow, I'll read a bit, to see how to make him.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 13, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> What I know of Montana is coming from Ultimate Spider-man. We see him in Learning Curve and in Cats and Kings. So I have some information, but if you find some more, give it to me. He is always seen with Ox and Dan, three thugs working for Mr Big, a minion of Fisk. In these three, he is not only the one with the best style, but he got more nerves and seems brigther than his two companion.
> 
> If the game start, he will be my first choice, and for now, I see no C-tier villain other than him who interest me.
> 
> I think tommorow, I'll read a bit, to see how to make him.





Cool.
I forgot he was in the Ultimate Spidey book...

No... everything I have is from their original appearances  (which is WHY he's a cool C-teir villain!)
I think I have stats and background info on him (and his pals)  for the old Marvel system -  that will help things.
When I find it I'll post it -  tomorrow likely...

nice choice.
-kev-


----------



## Radiant (Aug 13, 2004)

@Broher Shatterstone: Me's not so sure Candra could be considered a minor villain. She doesn't have many appearances but she is still an external, those nearly match Apocalypse in power (he's one of them Afterall).
But you got me a great idea. Searching through New Orleans thieves and assasins guild for third row characters right now.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 13, 2004)

*Bro Shatterstone*: Super-Skrull isn't a Mimic _per se_ -- he has the powers of the F4, yes, but he was given those powers permanently, he didn't get them via Mimicry.

Paibok the Power Skrull'd be more "C-Tier" than the Super-Skrull, though.  

*Radiant*: Apocalypse isn't an External, actually, since all External's are immortal & non-aging.  Apocalypse does age & maintains his life by either hibernating or bodyswapping (parasitically possessing others).


----------



## Radiant (Aug 13, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Bro Shatterstone*: Super-Skrull isn't a Mimic _per se_ -- he has the powers of the F4, yes, but he was given those powers permanently, he didn't get them via Mimicry.
> 
> Paibok the Power Skrull'd be more "C-Tier" than the Super-Skrull, though.
> 
> *Radiant*: Apocalypse isn't an External, actually, since all External's are immortal & non-aging.  Apocalypse does age & maintains his life by either hibernating or bodyswapping (parasitically possessing others).




you're right. Correction for myself: Apocalypse WAS an external (mentioned a few times in X-factor then the Externals still were a major storyline) until the saga of the twelve in which that background was thrown over board.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually, even then, it was only mentioned that he _may_ have been an External.  Since the hibernation thing's been a part of his background almost from the beginning of his introduction, I still say he was never an External.

But, he's dead now, so the point's somewhat moot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> But, he's dead now, so the point's somewhat moot.




  Like anyone ever dies in the marvel universe....



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> @Broher Shatterstone: Me's not so sure Candra could be considered a minor villain.




I know next to nothing about her...  Her listing on the one site being an enemy of gambit is pretty much the reason why. 



			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *Bro Shatterstone*: Super-Skrull isn't a Mimic _per se_ -- he has the powers of the F4, yes, but he was given those powers permanently, he didn't get them via Mimicry.




Right, which makes him extremely scary...  



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'd narrow down your choices to the following...
> The others (IMHO)  are too powerful, not C-tier or not exciting to me.



Yeah, their was some real losers on that list, and some powerhouses, I'm happy with the scaled down list. 

Typhoid Mary, I know next to nothing about.  I only read Daredevil when Bullseye is in it. 

Diamondback, is only really appealing if Steve Roger is the guest hero...  After that she short of falls off the mark. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I dig the feel of Spider-Woman...



Yeah me too...  I really know little about her, and my google searches have been rather weak, I've been finding more information out via her real name than with spider woman.  

(So if any of you return some information on her don't hesitate to drop a link here.)

Also since you people are scaring me with your knowledge if you can come up with a list of comic book appearances for her that would be sweet.  (I'll go look for them tonight/tomorrow.)


----------



## Insight (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, because this is so darn quirky, I have decided to throw my hat in the ring for a spot.  Here are the crazy third-rate villains I have come up with:

*Professor Power*:





*Real Name*: Anthony Power
*First Appearance*: Marvel Team Up 117
*The Basics*: Professor Power wears a powerful suit of armor that gives him flight, super strength, and the ability to project "alpha wave" laser blasts. Also, Matthew Power's body has been cybernetically "reanimated" so Professor Power can use it to seek revenge.  Power also has a huge flying medieval castle. That is not a misprint.
*Motivations*: When Professor Anthony Power's son, Matthew, was in a coma as a result of traumatic combat experience in Vietnam, Power had Charles Xavier kidnapped to save his son's mind. The process failed and Matthew was left a vegetable. Unable to accept his own part in this, Power irrationally blamed Xavier, and has since dedicated himself to killing all the X-Men so Xavier can suffer like he does.  Having the dead body of his own son dug up so he could possess it with his own mind would definitely have to be Professor Power's worst act. He feels guilty about it, but sees it as necessary to get revenge on the man who "killed" his son. Also, there was the time he tried to start a nuclear war between Russia and America, but he's mostly dedicated to killing all of "Xavier's children" these days.
*How I Would Play Him*: Super-crazy and ultimately creepy to the nth degree, Professor Power inhabits the cyber-enhanced body of his dead son.  That's just wrong.  This symbiosis has caused Power to lose what was left of his humanity, and now he's just bent on revenge against the world for what has happened to him and his son.  I would play him as a psychotic madman, who although he realizes he needs others to achieve his goals, thinks nothing of sacrificing his allies for his own survival.

*Klaw*:




*The Basics*: Klaw is a being of physically coherent sound energy. As such, he does not require food, sleep or air to breathe, but he can only exist in a medium that supports sound waves; he will dissipate in a vacuum. Klaw is immune to permanent physical injury since the flexibility of his sound form allows him to recover from the segmentation of his body--or even its total dispersal--so long as nothing prevents his component parts from rejoining; however, as a quasi-solid entity he can be physically struck and even rendered unconscious if a sufficiently forceful blow creates a counter-frequency disharmonious to his bodily vibrations. His prosthetic sound converter or "sonic claw" allows him to convert ambient sound energy into high-volume sound waves, concussive force or three-dimensional sound constructs. If vibranium or some other force destabilizes Klaw's form, his body breaks down--usually into non-corporeal sonic energy absorbed by his sound claw.
*Motivations*: Physicist Ulysses Klaw developed a sound transducer that converted sound waves into physical mass, but he needed the rare metal vibranium to power it. Leading a mercenary team to the vibranium-rich jungle nation of Wakanda to loot the precious metal, Klaw killed the Wakandan ruler T'Chaka but was driven off when his victim's young son, T'Challa, used Klaw's own sound blaster to blow off the scientist's right hand and rout his troops. The wounded Klaw fled, vowing vengeance, and returned years later wearing a new sonic blaster prosthetic in place of his lost hand. Defeated again by T'Challa (now the Wakandan monarch known as the Black Panther) and the superhuman Fantastic Four, Klaw jumped into his activated sound converter in a desperate attempt to become superhumanly powerful. His gamble worked, and he emerged as a being of sentient sound. Since then, he has dedicated his powers to the pursuit of illicit wealth and revenge against his enemies.
*How I Would Play Him*: Like the others, he is nuts.  Made of living sound, Klaw doesn't have much of his humanity left.  I see Klaw as more of a follower, so he would likely go along with whatever plans made any sense at all.

*Oddball*:




*Real Name*: Elton Healy
*First Appearance*: Hawkeye 3
*The Basics*: Oddball is an expert juggler with phenomenal reflexes and hand-eye coordination. His preferred juggling objects are spheres, which he can pitch with great force and flawless accuracy.  Oddball always carries a supply of throwing spheres on his person; some of these are solid metal or hard plastic, capable of seriously injuring or even killing a person if thrown with sufficient force. Other balls are hollow spheres gimmicked with special payloads and devices, such as incendiary charges, explosives, sonics, acids and gases. Most of these activate on impact. Oddball also carries marbles which he uses to upset his opponents' footing.
*Motivations*: Quite possibly the world's most skillful juggler (and certainly the world's most sadistic one), Oddball is a mercenary who delights in jobs ranging from assassination to abduction, so long as there's cash and kicks in it.
*How I Would Play Him*: Oddball is crazy, and he has access to some goofy equipment.  His skills, albeit strange, are useful when combined with his gear.  I would play him as a greedy mercenary who delights in the pain of others, and chooses to surprise his foes as opposed to confronting them outright.

*Son of Satan*:




*Real Name*: Daimon Hellstrom
*First Appearance*: Ghost Rider 2
*The Basics*: Daimon's inherent abilities include generating hellfire from his own soul, or if necessary from the soul of anyone in contact with his trident (hence, "soulfire"), and a certain amount of psychic sensitivity to occult or otherworldly activity. He is capable of promoting physical healing with a touch. The trident, which has since been broken, is a souvenir from an early battle with his father. Being made of "Netheranium," a psycho-sensitive element that holds Satan at bay, it could be used to detect the presence of demons, to direct Daimon's soulfire for short flights, and to call up the demonic steeds Hecate, Agnon and Set for longer journeys. His studies in the occult, coupled with his unique insight into the demonic psyche, made Hellstrom one of the world's foremost exorcists.
*Motivations*: Geez, he's the biological offspring of the ultimate manifestation of evil -- that alone has to be worth a few sessions on the psychiatric couch! In addition, his human soul and his dark soul are constantly striving for control of his mortal flesh, occasionally merging, occasionally so far out of synch he seems to be two different people -- in fact, Daredevil heard two heartbeats when he met Hellstrom. Currently the Dark Soul has control, but that could change. It has in the past!
*How I Would Play Him*: Though the Son of Satan has appeared as both a hero (kinda) and a villain, I would play him as though the dark side has taken over.  He ruled Hell for a time, but was cast out when his father (Satan, naturally) returned.  Now, Hellstrom wants to return to the throne, but has learned he must commit many evil deeds to regain his past glory.  Thus, he must be an evil dude, and eventually, he will have a chance to once again dethrone his father.

*Turner D. Century*:




*Real name*: Clifford F. Michaels
*First appearance*: Spider-Woman 33
*The Basics*: Century was a gifted public speaker and a talented but erratic machinesmith who designed and built his own eccentric tools and weaponry. Century dressed in turn-of-the-century costuming and his paraphernalia was designed to match that look. His favorite accessories included a flame-throwing umbrella and a flying bicycle.
*Motivations*: Clifford M. Michaels was raised by eccentric millionaire Morgan MacNeil Hardy to believe two things: that turn-of-the-century American society was ideal, and that modern society was increasingly corrupt. When Hardy retired from his political crusades against smut and decadence, his ward Michaels took over as the colorful Turner D. Century and began lobbying for a return to old-time moral values in San Francisco. At first, Century did this through public speeches and some minor crimefighting; however, he soon decided that modern society was beyond redemption--that it had to be purged by fire and rebuilt from the ground up. To that end, he began burning down anything and anyone in the city that he considered immoral or impure. Driven off by Spider-Woman, he later threatened New York and also menaced the midwest before his murder by another vigilante, the Scourge of the Underworld.  Century killed dozens of people in San Francisco, many of them complete innocents unlucky enough to belong to "impure" races. His attempt to kill everybody under the age of sixty-five in New York wasn't especially nice, either.
*How I Would Play Him*: Another of the quirky guys I found, I would play Century as a crazed ultra-conservative, who seeks to return the world to the nineteenth century.  This is a tall order, but Century believes that the current trend toward family values and censoring everything is a step in the right direction and, with a little more urging, Century's goals will be achieved.  Century is working with other villains to achieve his goals, but ultimately, he believes they are also expendable.


Most of the information above came from the Marvel Villains' Page.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like anyone ever dies in the marvel universe....




Bucky's stayed dead   So has Gwen Stacey & Uncle Ben & Peter Parker's parents   I'm guessing Skin & Colossus will be staying dead, too (Skin was never that popular; Colossus's death cured the Legacy Virus so I at least hope they keep him dead [even though I do like the metal lug]).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Bucky's stayed dead   So has Gwen Stacey & Uncle Ben & Peter Parker's parents   I'm guessing Skin & Colossus will be staying dead, too (Skin was never that popular; Colossus's death cured the Legacy Virus so I at least hope they keep him dead [even though I do like the metal lug]).



All of them where plot devices...  Without Uncle Ben dying there would be no Spiderman

GS, died because the editors thought that parker was becoming to happy and they didn’t want to lose what was working…  The hero with troubles.

Colossus, has only been dead what like 50 issues…?  It’s still way to early to bring him back.  (I like him too.)

If Kevin doesn't mind some OOC chatter I would be curious to see everyone’s top three heroes and villains they would like to play.  (Try to keep it at a non-cosmic level;

*Heroes*
1) Captain America
2) Jean Grey
3) Spiderman

*Villains*
1) Venom
2) Bullseye
3) Thanos (yeah I know cosmic)
3b) Juggernaut


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Like anyone ever dies in the marvel universe....




It seems in the Ultimate Universe, they finally decide that dead is something possible when you have powers... who is dead yet...

Beast: we even see his funerals, now that would be freaking to see him again.
Sabretooth: Well, it wasn't as official as Beast, but decapitation, will his healing factor will really help? Not sure...

That make two big chunk for X-Men. There is others that may be dead, but as say Fury: 


			
				Fury said:
			
		

> ...the *big* one rule is: If there is no corpse, the guy's alive. Best you could hope for is that you scared him into never trying any stupid crap like that again. (But, sadly, one of the *other* rules is that you probably *didn't*.)




so I prefer not to predict any other dead, as my memory is a bit leaking on who is dead and who may be dead.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If Kevin doesn't mind some OOC chatter I would be curious to see everyone’s top three heroes and villains they would like to play.




*Heroes*
1) Spiderman
2) Captain America
3) Ironman

*Villains*
1) Doc Octoppus
2) Hulk
3) Green Goblin 

I am mainly use to the Ultimate Universe. Spiderman is just too great. Ironman and Captain America have quirk I like. I think seeing Cap beating the crap out of Pym because he hurt Wasp was just too good.

Doc is the villain I prefer, both bevause of the movie and because of the comics. Hulk, is maybe the most "comic" villain... well, villain is a term to say he is just out of control. Captain gain some point in his favor by taunting Hulk to beat the crap out of the alien leader. Green Goblin, just too freaky the issues where you see what happen in the head of Oz while he is in his Goblin form.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 13, 2004)

You bring up a good point, Velmont -- will this game be a mainstream Marvel one, or one based on the _Ultimate_ lines?

If we were to face Green Goblin, would he be a completely insane super-smart guy in an armored suit w/ glove-blasters & riding on a Glider, or a completely insane fireball-generating Hulk-esque guy?  Will we have to worry about Hulk raping & eating us?

*Marvel Heroes I'd Like to Play*
1) Morph [from the _Exiles_ comic]
2a) Mister Fantastic
2b) Forge
2c)  Iron Man
3) Scarlet Witch

*Marvel Villains I'd Like to Play*
1a) Dr. Doom
1b) Mr. Sinister
2a) Techno [member of the Thunderbolts; formerly The Fixer]
2b) The Wizard
3) Ultron

Note that all of the above refer to the mainstream Marvel Univ (with the quasi-exception of Morph); I barely pay attention to the _Ultimate_ lines.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> You bring up a good point, Velmont -- will this game be a mainstream Marvel one, or one based on the _Ultimate_ lines?




I hope it's the mainstream line...  It's almost got to be, how many of are characters have been introduced in the Ultimate line anyhow?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a question, Kev

Will you accept the sidekick feat (so I can have 2 sidekick, Ox and Fancy Dan). Would be fun to play the whole enforcers team, as they always appear in group, but it is not a necessecity.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 16, 2004)

PS...
With the EN World's down (for me) since Friday I wasn't able to post details over the weekend as planned.  Gotta work hard today and then I'll do my best to get character creation details up for you folks.

If you're excited to get started now and modify as needed later go ahead and create your villains with this...

Power Level 9
Use Simpson's Excel Character Builder  (if you don't have access to Excel let me know)
Skills  2:1
Atk purchase type-  BAB bought at 3pp per 1 rank
All Maximum PL limits apply
We're using rules from: the revised Core Rulebook,  Annual,  Crooks,  and Freedom City
I will be using a modified version of the new "Hero Point" rules from the Annual.  So if you need/want extra Villain Points don't forget to take "Villain's Luck"  from Crooks as a Feat.






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hope it's the mainstream line...  It's almost got to be, how many of are characters have been introduced in the Ultimate line anyhow?




all MAINSTREAM baby...
I dig the Ultimate line but I'm looking for Silver Age and classic villain caper fun here.




			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Got a question, Kev
> 
> Will you accept the sidekick feat (so I can have 2 sidekick, Ox and Fancy Dan). Would be fun to play the whole enforcers team, as they always appear in group, but it is not a necessecity.






funny...
YES -  I would accept this but ONLY for one player and since you asked... that's YOU.  That's hilariously awesome.  Normally I'd be playing the role of the sidekicks as NPCs  but  in this case I'd be willing to let you control them and roleplay them completely   IF   you're okay with making them each at a reduced  Power Level.
Either  Montana  (alone)  at PL9  
or
the Enforcers  (Montana, Ox, Dan)  at  PL7 each

to make up for you having 3 characters.
is that fair?

I love the idea though!
-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> PS...
> With the EN World's down (for me) since Friday I wasn't able to post details over the weekend as planned.




Yeah we had a hurricane come ruling through Florida...  I left a note for your recruiting thread on the ATT but I guess you didn't see it. 

I have excel, but I'm not really use to using it...  and I'm not sure if I have the Simpson’s character builder... I do have one of some type.  is it really that easy?

I found a version of the Spider-Woman for the old TSR super-heroes...  So if someone would like to help me convert her. *cough* hand *cough* I would be happy for the help. 

Also just to make sure...  I don't think my character has any obvious weakness but the others might, do you want to use the new weakness rules or the core rules?


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 16, 2004)

Actually my favorite villains are the third stringers. I just have a warm spot in my heart for these losers. That’s why I jumped on this game as soon as I found out about it. I’m really looking forward to this.
Back when I used to run a Marvel Saga game I wrote up just about everyone one of those losers, especial the Serpent Squad (I like the originals the best, Cobra, Viper and the Eel, from in the days when they called themselves Squad rather than society,).  The original Viper, was a hoot, an evil ad exec turned supervillain, ah those simpler times.
With superheroes, I tend to gravitate to the lowered powered guys than uber-types. Captain America, Daredevil, Falcon, Black Panther, Hawkeye are my favorite heroes.
Kevin: I shall begin zee work on zee indomitable Batroc within zee next day or two, I have zee Zimpson’s Character Generatair, so I’m all set to go on that front.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah we had a hurricane come ruling through Florida...  I left a note for your recruiting thread on the ATT but I guess you didn't see it.
> 
> I have excel, but I'm not really use to using it...  and I'm not sure if I have the Simpson’s character builder... I do have one of some type.  is it really that easy?
> 
> ...




I did see your note - thanks for posting it.

for Simpson's Excel Character Builder...  it  IS  really easy,  but then again I've been using it since verion 1  and  it's up to  "Issue 18"  now!

Please take a look at the newest sheet at:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/mnm_hall_of_heroes/?yguid=140900971

you'll have to join up and look in the files section for it...  I don't know if 18 is up yet,  but 17 will due for now.  I may ask him to make us a custom VILLAINS  sheet for the game.


I can help you convert Spiderwoman easy.


and yes - we can use the newest Weakness rules from the Annual.

In fact -  if anyone should have Gadgets power let me know and I can email you the NEW playtest docs for Gadgets to test out - they look good so far.
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 16, 2004)

*Casting Call*

Okay...
Correct me if I'm wrong but here's the players and character choices I have so far.......
I'll be choosing the ones I think fit best for the group/game up to 6-8 characters.  I narrowed choices down a little already from what I've seen for everyone.


GreyPumpkin:   BATROC the LEAPER
Velmont:  MONTANA (possibly all 3 Enforcers)
Insight:  KLAW,  ODDBALL,  SON of SATAN,  TURNER D. CENTURY
Quill:  PORCUPINE,  EEL II
BrotherShatterstone:  SPIDERWOMAN, TYPHOID MARY, DIAMONDBACK
Hand of Vecna:  MADCAP,  BASILISK,  WILLo'theWISP

Nuke261:  ???
Keia:  ???


anyone else?
-kev-


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 16, 2004)

Yeah, I am still in.  Put me down for Blacklash.  I always had a soft spot in my heart for ol' Mark Scarlotti.

And I am talking about the black suit, purple gloves, boots and mask, green ponytail version.  None of that black leather, Busiek and Chen redesign-crap.

The 'cool' classic look!

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Please take a look at the newest sheet at:
> http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/mnm_hall_of_heroes/?yguid=140900971




I'll give it a try when I get home.   (got an hour left of "work" before I can go home.  )



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I may ask him to make us a custom VILLAINS  sheet for the game.






			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I can help you convert Spiderwoman easy.




Cool, here's the TSR Spider-Woman, I have the main book in my appartment so I can show you examples of those that she has the same abilities as.  (most of her combative abilities rank with spider-man...   I really had no idea she was so powerful.) 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> BrotherShatterstone: SPIDERWOMAN, TYPHOID MARY, DIAMONDBACK



I'm really leaning towards Spider-Woman, well as long as she's not too powerful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> With superheroes, I tend to gravitate to the lowered powered guys than uber-types. Captain America, Daredevil, Falcon, Black Panther, Hawkeye are my favorite heroes.




Has anyone notice how close we could come to fielding a fairly classic avengers team? 

Assuming no one minded playing any hero on thier list:
Brother Shatterstone: Capt America
Velmont: Ironman
Hand of V: Scarlet Witch
GrayPumpkin: Black Panther or Hawkeye 

Anyhow, just ignore me I'm stuck at work and the work is done for today.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 16, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Power Level 9
> Use Simpson's Excel Character Builder  (if you don't have access to Excel let me know).




I do not have Excel on my comp (I'm on a PC running Windows XP).  I did go ahead and download v17 of the Char Builder, though.

PL 9, eh?  Guess Madcap won't be having his Regen 20 and Mind Control 16, then...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Either Montana (alone) at PL9
> or
> the Enforcers (Montana, Ox, Dan) at PL7 each
> 
> ...




Dunno if that's fair, but I sure it will be fun. Anyway, I don't see the enforcers as tough as many c-class villain, so having him only lvl7 is pretty fine. So, it will be the enforcers lvl 7.

And I have a suggestion for a flaw given to them:

Uncoordinated Teammate: 2pts.
Once in a while, an enforcers will be victime of a teammate action. Such hinderance can be a mishap that drawback on a fellow teammate for example.

Why this flaw, well, looks every combat in Ultimate Spider-man. Montana hits Fancy Dan once with his whip, Fancy Dan shots Ox in the leg, Ox hits Spiderman and spiderman fall on Fancy Dan, Electro shots, spiderman, miss and hit Ox, ect... I guess 2 pts as it is not that common, but if you judge it it worth more, tell me.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2004)

While I'm waiting for help with Simpson's Excel Character Builder, I went ahead and wrote up stats & history of Madcap.

*Madcap (Unrevealed), PL 9 (135 points)*
Str 16, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 18 [6+5+8+0+8+8=35]
Villain Points: 5
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Defense: 16  (10, +4 Base, +2 Dex) [8]
Mental Defense: 18  (10, +4 Base, +4 Wis) [-]
Speed: 30 feet
Melee Attack: +7 (+4 Base, +3 Str) [12]
Ranged Attack: +6  (+4 Base, +2 Dex) [-]
Mental Attack: +8 (+4 Base, +4 Wis) [-]
Damage: Unarmed Punch +3S
Saves: Dmg +15, Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +5
Skills:
* Acrobatics +7 (5r, +2 Dex)
* Balance +5 (1r, +2 Dex, +2 syn Acrobatics)
* Bluff +9 (5r, +4 Cha)
* Disguise +9 (3r, +4 Cha, +2 syn from Bluff)
* Jump +6 (1r, +3 Str, +2 syn Acrobatics)
* Perform (acting, comedy, dance, sing) +8 (4r, +4 Cha)
* Taunt +9 (3r, +4 Cha, +2 syn from Bluff)
[22 skill ranks = 11 pp]
Feats: Rapid Healing, Toughness. [4]
Super-Feats: Durability. [2]
Powers: [9+54=63]
* *Mind Control 9*  Madcap has the ability to psionically stimulate the inhibition centers in other human beings' brains.  By stimulating them, he can cause other people to act in a generally capricious, euphoric, foolish, uninhibited, outlandish, reckless manner.  He cannot control the type of behavior his subjects will exhibit -- that is dictated by the subjects' own psyches, but can lead to people tap-dancing on the off-ramp of an interstate or playing bullfighter with their red cape on a highway.  A person must establish eye contact with Madcap in order for him to affect his or her brain.  It is not known precisely how long a person will be prone to aberrant behavior from a single stimulation; this may be determined by the individual's psyche and normal inhibition level.  Madcap's victims have been observed to act crazily for fifteen minutes to a half hour after a single stimulation.  If Madcap were to repeatedly stimulate someone before the effect of the first stimulation wore off, he could keep them acting crazily indefinitely.  [_Extra_: Area; _Flaws_: Limited-One Command (“Act Absurd“), Restricted-Gaze; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 1pp] [9]
* *Regeneration 9*  Madcap possesses the superhuman ability to rapidly heal his own wounds of the flesh, bone, and tissue.  The full extent of this capacity is not known. Madcap has been observed to mend broken bones rapidly, expel bullets lodged in him, and recover from a variety of lacerations and puncture wounds.  He can regrow limbs (he occasionally his own limbs just for the heck of it), and it appears that he cannot be permanently killed (he’s been beaten to death many times, only to come back to life).  The only thing it appears that he cannot heal is the damage done to most of his body's nerve endings that results in his inability to perceive pain (the extent of his tactile sensations is unknown).  [_Extras_: Regrowth, Resurrection, Super-Constitution [_Flaw_: Limited-Does not apply to Fortitude saves]; _Source_: Mutation; _Cost_: 6pp] [54]
Equipment: 
* *Fun Gun*  This is an ordinary bubble gun with no special properties, but Madcap uses it to draw attention to himself.  He likes to make people believe that the bubbles cause the looney behavior.

35+8+12+11+4+2+63-0 = 135 (PL 9)

History:


Spoiler



ooo


 The devoutly religious young man who became Madcap was on a church-sponsored field trip with his parents, sister, and 40 fellow churchgoers when their bus collided with a tanker truck transporting chemicals (Compound X07) for A.I.M.; all but the young man were killed in the crash & subsequent explosion, though he himself was driven mad by the senselessness of their deaths and his own survival.  Attempting suicide by throwing himself into the path of an oncoming car, he discovered the chemicals had mutated him so that he felt no pain, and any injury to his body healed almost instantly.  Driven further to madness, he decided life was meaningless, and set out to convert the general public to his way of thinking through his antics as the costumed crazy called Madcap.


Spoiler



ooo


 Madcap has tormented Nomad, Captain America, Daredevil, Power Pack, She-Hulk and Hawkeye, though the latter hero was actually rescuing him from criminal captor Dr. Malus (who was experimenting on him to try and find a way to duplicate his regenerative powers).  He was subjected to Ghost Rider's penance stare when the two met... and liked it so much he decided he would do _anything_ to be subjected to it again!  He’s also worked with Silver Sable’s Wild Pack, masquerading as Nomad for a time, and came into conflict with Deadpool and the Heroes for Hire.  He was also part of a prison break-out that the Thunderbolts stopped.


Spoiler



ooo


 Madcap means no harm and no longer truly comprehends the consequences of his actions, but he often endangers lives with both his own stunts and the deeds he inspires.  People affected by his power become as heedless of their own and others' safety as he is.  He has sparked potentially life-threatening mass hysteria on several occasions just for the fun of it.


Spoiler



ooo


 Madcap stands 5'9" tall and weighs 145 pounds.  He has blue eyes and brown hair.


Spoiler



ooo


 Madcap first appeared in _Captain America _ #307, and was created by Mark Gruenwald.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> for Simpson's Excel Character Builder...  it  IS  really easy,  but then again I've been using it since verion 1  and  it's up to  "Issue 18"  now!



Okay, I got it downloaded it I must admit, it looks familer, got it from a buddy from another board once but that was a while ago so I'm sure it's been greatly approved upon... 

I'll start looking at converting Spider-Woman from TSR to M&M, but it will be easier if I had a copy of spider-man to work with...  I've seen this one, from Neo, but is their one you like better than this spider-man?  (I'm still worried she's going to end up to powerful...  

Velmont, hey check your PMs please.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Expect updates on the rules tomorrow...
we'll get this party started!!!

-kev-


----------



## quill (Aug 17, 2004)

I got Porcupine done up on Simpson's sheet...whew those were a lot of power stunts (ever see all the crap he did with that suit? Those quills produced everything short of the kitchen sink sometimes).  Looking forward to getting this on the road and having Porcupine work with the two or three people he wasn't in a team with


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

quill said:
			
		

> I got Porcupine done up on Simpson's sheet...whew those were a lot of power stunts (ever see all the crap he did with that suit? Those quills produced everything short of the kitchen sink sometimes).  Looking forward to getting this on the road and having Porcupine work with the two or three people he wasn't in a team with





I'm looking forward to seeing Porcupine.  I loved that guy...

One of the fun things I hope to have in this game is to develop who knows who,  who has worked with whom,  etc...

In most cases it will be guessing based on the character appearances.

anyone have any ideas on if and how they would know other proposed characters yet?


If people do up character sheets and want to send them to me send them to:
kperrine@aii.edu
you can also post stat blocks here for now.

the biggest change I'm adding to this game is modified Villain Point rules,  using ideas from the Annual.  The rest of the character creation is pretty much what I game earlier.

any other questions?
-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone (or anyone else), if you'd like, I'd be glad to help working up M&M stats for Marvel characters.  I've been working on Conversion Guidelines for TSR's _Marvel Super Heroes RPG_ to _M&M_, and this could be a good "acid test" for it.

Kevin, I thought of a few changes to do to Madcap as I walked in to work this morning.  One would be adding the Quirk (Psychotic) to him, at the Moderate (+5 point) level.  He _is_ completely bonkers, and is not sane by any definition of the word; he can't really hold down a 9-to-5 job even if he tried.  Another idea was to switch out his Amazing Save/Damage for Protection -- it'd not be bulletproof skin, but rather the fact that lesser wound heals almost instantaneously.  An ordinary butcher's knife will go through him just fine, but as soon as it's pulled out, the wound's already healed over.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm going to end up going for Oddball.  Turner D. Century is awfully tempting due to the massive cheese factor (especially the name), but in the final analysis, he's just not as playable to me as the psychotic juggler!

I'll write him up asap and send him off.  PL 9 right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone (or anyone else), if you'd like, I'd be glad to help working up M&M stats for Marvel characters.  I've been working on Conversion Guidelines for TSR's _Marvel Super Heroes RPG_ to _M&M_, and this could be a good "acid test" for it.




That would be very cool and must appreciative.  



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> the biggest change I'm adding to this game is modified Villain Point rules,  using ideas from the Annual.




Cool, if you need them typed out as a player handout let me know...  I can probaly save you some time on it.


----------



## Insight (Aug 17, 2004)

*RE: New Villain Pt Rules*

I don't have the Annual as of yet, so if someone would be willing to post the new rules for Villain Points, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Kevin, I thought of a few changes to do to Madcap as I walked in to work this morning.  One would be adding the Quirk (Psychotic) to him, at the Moderate (+5 point) level.  He _is_ completely bonkers, and is not sane by any definition of the word; he can't really hold down a 9-to-5 job even if he tried.  .




and how is that different than any other criminal?
hehe... just kidding......  
Sure that  COULD  be a moderate Weakness,  but to really be a weakness it needs to have a reprecussion that will come up now and then.  Not holding a 9 to 5 isn't really an issue so much,  he's a criminal...
If you can give me the reason that will make it a Weakness I'm cool with it.
Why is that a problem for him sometimes?



			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Another idea was to switch out his Amazing Save/Damage for Protection -- it'd not be bulletproof skin, but rather the fact that lesser wound heals almost instantaneously.  An ordinary butcher's knife will go through him just fine, but as soon as it's pulled out, the wound's already healed over.




I'd have to look at past representations of him to give an answer.
I have MOST of the characters talked about for play in versions of the Old TSR Marvel game,  which is  VERY  handy in converting.

I seem to remember Madcap just didn't feel pain from wounds.  I don't recall him regenerating or anything.  Although one would assume that he could heal somehow to avoid having holes all across his body.....  he does where a full body costume though...  
He would also suffer from Knockback fairly easily on hits and doesn't just avoid damage...  He TAKES it but just doesn't stop or feel it.
Sorta like Jason of the horror movies.

Damage Save might still be the best with the flaw of not detracting from knockback as normal.

no?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'm going to end up going for Oddball.  Turner D. Century is awfully tempting due to the massive cheese factor (especially the name), but in the final analysis, he's just not as playable to me as the psychotic juggler!
> 
> I'll write him up asap and send him off.  PL 9 right?




right.
Oddball is one of the only characters of the bunch I'm having a hard time remembering...
any picutures of him?  
what comics was he in?

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That would be very cool and must appreciative.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, if you need them typed out as a player handout let me know...  I can probaly save you some time on it.





I can do this for you too.
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 17, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> I don't have the Annual as of yet, so if someone would be willing to post the new rules for Villain Points, it would be much appreciated!




the Annual has new rules for  HERO Points.
I am rewriting them for Villains for our game...  not changing a bunch just enough to make it work.

The difference is that Hero Points  (in the Annual Rules)  are NOT a constant resource.  You get them as rewards for in-game play.
So...  if you have a Gadgeteer you need to think about two things:
1.  possibly taking extra Villain's Luck feat to have a VP or two on hand
2.  you can "pre-set" your gadget at the beginning of the adventure to one item without having to spend a VP, when you change items it works as normal.

I'll be posting the "updated" rules soon.
PS.  I am using this game as a sort of play-test for some things I'm working on.

-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 17, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> and how is that different than any other criminal?
> hehe... just kidding......
> Sure that  COULD  be a moderate Weakness,  but to really be a weakness it needs to have a reprecussion that will come up now and then.  Not holding a 9 to 5 isn't really an issue so much,  he's a criminal...
> If you can give me the reason that will make it a Weakness I'm cool with it.
> Why is that a problem for him sometimes?




Heh, that's why I said "maybe."  My main point was that, like the Joker (and to a lesser extent The Creeper), he's irredeemably insane; worse, Madcap's purposely trying to spread his insanity; even worse, he sees nothing at all wrong with it (in part b/c, at times, he seems to think everyone's as indestructible as himself).
It's the only possible Weakness I could think of that Madcap would have, and it seemed to fit (i.e. I'm really not looking for more points).  How 'bout having it at the Minor (+2 point) level?



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'd have to look at past representations of him to give an answer.
> I have MOST of the characters talked about for play in versions of the Old TSR Marvel game,  which is  VERY  handy in converting.




Check out Classic Marvel for a bunch o' Marvel Super Heroes RPG stats (including Madcap).
The Marvel Chronlogy Project is handy for looking up issues of character appearances; here's Madcap's appearances.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I seem to remember Madcap just didn't feel pain from wounds.  I don't recall him regenerating or anything.  Although one would assume that he could heal somehow to avoid having holes all across his body.....  he does where a full body costume though...
> He would also suffer from Knockback fairly easily on hits and doesn't just avoid damage...  He TAKES it but just doesn't stop or feel it.
> Sorta like Jason of the horror movies.




Oh, yeah, he's got Regeneration out the wazoo -- as you can see in the above link, he's got ShiftY/200 Regeneration & Recovery (Wolverine only had Monstrous/75 or Unearthly/100) -- he can be brought down to 0 Health and be regenerated back to full Health in 3 rounds.  He has sawed off limbs just for fun, and he has been repeatedly beaten to death & come back from it (Daredevil heard his heart stop, then start back up again on its own); he's been burned beyond recognition and regenerated back from it just fine.  The only thing it doesn't seem he can regenerate is the damage done to his nerves that prevents him from feeling pain (assuming that his immunity to pain is a wholly physical thing).  It's also unknown what'd happen if he were decapitated (my money's on his body getting up, walking over, and re-attaching it).  I tihnk pretty much the only way to permanently kill him would be to atomize him and spread the bits over a very wide area.
He was also immune to being Stunned -- if a hit would stun him, it would instead slam (i.e. do Knockback to) him.  I don't see how that could be worked out in M&M, though...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Damage Save might still be the best with the flaw of not detracting from knockback as normal.
> 
> no?




Actually, I don't think Damage Save has anything to do with Knockback, only Protection does; I think Knockback is determined by the DC of the attack, and Protection changes the DC, but AmSv/Dmg doesn't.  But, I could be wrong, it's been ages since I've looked at the Knockback rules.

How'd you feel about him having Protection (described as I did before, not bulletproof skin but the ability to instantly heal from 'lesser' wounds), with a Flaw that makes it so it does nothing to Knockback (or would that be enough of a flaw to truly be a Flaw)?  Another reason I thought of this -- the bit about converting M&M to a more D20 game sez to treat AmSv/Dmg like extra hp's, and Protection like Damage Reduction.  Extra hp's doesn't seem right, but Damage Reduction (which can be described as "immediate-healing wounds") does.

I'm planning to take off Super-Constitution, anyway -- I realized (with some help from Kenson) that Super-Con & Regen won't stack when regrowing limbs or resurrecting.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oddball is in our group? 
That is sweet!!

Oddball showed up in the first ever Hawkeye limited series with Bombshell and Crossfire.  The miniseries where Hawk meets up with Mockingbird and becomes deaf.  He also showed up with a group in Captain America where Hawkeye and Cap had to trade weapons to beat them all.

Nice choice, Insight.  That is if I am rambling on about the right character.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Aug 17, 2004)

I have almost finish the enforcers, but I got a problem. PL7 give me too much point for each. I've try to create them as near as possible from the Ultimate version, but they appear in two arcs and are the goons of the KingPin, so they are not always under the spot (anyway, that would make them more than C-tier villain).

So, if you know the enforcer from the standard Marvel Universe, and have some suggestion how to spend my last points, gfi, or I'll just devellop myself a bit on them, on what they have done up to now.


```
Name: Montana Bale

STR 14 +2
DEX 18 +4
CON 14 +2
INT 14 +2
WIS 14 +2
CHA 14 +2

DAM: +2
FOR: +4
REF: +9
WIL: +5

BAB 5
Melee: +9
Ranged: +9
Mental: +7

BDB 5
Defence: 19
Flat-Footed: 15
Mental: 17

FEATS:
Attack Focus (Armed)
Connected
Dodge
Evasion
Expertise
Improved Disarm
Improved Trip
Weapon Finesse

SKILLS:
Acrobatic 6/2
Craft (Leather Working) 4/2
Diplomacy 9/5
Drive 6/2
Gather Information 9/3
Intimdate 7/5
Listen 6/4
Perform 6/4
Sense Motive 7/5
Spot 6/4

POWERS:
Weapon(Whip) 7 [Science]
stunt: Extend Reach x2
stunt: Suffocation (Special: Reflex save, Flaw: Limited - One target)
stunt: Snare (Flaw: Limited - One target)

Amazing Save (Fortitude) 2 [Training]
Amazing Save (Reflex) 5 [Training]
Amazing Save (Will) 3 [Training]

COST:
Attributs: 28
BAB: 15
BDB: 10
Feats: 16
Skills: 18
Powers: 25
Weakness: -5
Total: 105

----

Name: "Fancy" Dan Rubinstein

STR 10 +0
DEX 18 +4
CON 12 +1
INT 12 +1
WIS 12 +1
CHA 16 +3

DAM: +1
FOR: +3
REF: +10
WIL: +3

BAB 4
Melee: +4
Ranged: +8
Mental: +5

BDB 5
Defence: 19
Flat-Footed: 15
Mental: 16

FEATS:
Ambidexterity
Attack Focus (Ranged Weapon)
Connected
Dodge
Evasion
Improved Two-Weapon Fithing
Multi-Shot
Precise Shot
Point Blank Shot
Quick Draw
Rapid Shot
Two-Weapon Fithing

SKILLS:
Bluff 9/6
Diplomacy 10/5
Disable Device 4/3
Drive 5/1
Gather Information 9/2
Innuendo 5/2
Intimidate 13/8
Listen 3/2
Open Lock 7/3
Sense Motive 4/3
Sleight-of-Hand 7/3
Spot 3/2

POWERS:
Weapon (Pistol) 5 [Science]
stunt: Penetrating attack
Weapon (Pistol) 5 [Science]
stunt: Penetrating attack

Amazing Save (Fortitude) 2 [Training]
Amazing Save (Reflex) 6 [Training]
Amazing Save (Will) 2 [Training]

COST:
Attributs: 20
BAB: 12
BDB: 10
Feats: 24
Skills: 20
Powers: 24
Weakness: -5
Total: 105

----

Name: Bruno Sanchez
Nickname: Ox

STR 20 +7
DEX 14 +2
CON 18 +4
INT 10 +0
WIS 12 +1
CHA 10 +0

DAM: +10
FOR: +8
REF: +4
WIL: +1

BAB 6
Melee: +11
Ranged: +8
Mental: +7

BDB 3
Defence: 15
Flat-Footed: 13
Mental: 14

FEATS:
Attack Focus (Unarmed)
Endurence
Improved Grapple
Improved Pin
Power Attack
Takedown Attack
Toughness

SKILLS:
Balance 7/5
Climb 11/4
Intimdate 12/5
Knowledge (Trivia) 4/4
Jump 11/4

POWERS:
Growth 2 [Mutation]
extra: Continious
flaw: Permanent

Immovability 3 [Mutation]

Amazing Save (Damage) 4 [Training]
Amazing Save (Fortitude) 4 [Training]
Amazing Save (Reflex) 2 [Training]

Strike 5 [Training]

COST:
Attributs: 24
BAB: 18
BDB: 6
Feats: 14
Skills: 7
Powers: 37
Weakness: -5
Total: 105

----
Weakness:
Clumsy Teammate
At least once per combat, when one of the enforcers will miss his action, his 
failure will turn into a mishap that will affect one of the other enforcer. A 
general effect is an attack missing his target will hit his teammate.
```


----------



## Insight (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Oddball is in our group?
> That is sweet!!
> 
> Oddball showed up in the first ever Hawkeye limited series with Bombshell and Crossfire.  The miniseries where Hawk meets up with Mockingbird and becomes deaf.  He also showed up with a group in Captain America where Hawkeye and Cap had to trade weapons to beat them all.
> ...




Yup I'm playing the mad juggler!  Hawkeye's somewhat mortal enemy!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

I just got this rough draft in...  Looks to be pretty good.   I would like to think hand for getting it done for me. 

KP, when, if, you think this looks good I'll cut it over to that excel character sheet you like so much. 



> SPIDER-WOMAN [IV] (Charlotte Witter), PL 9 (135 points)
> Str 12, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12 [2+10+4+2+4+2=24]
> Villain Points: 5
> Initiative: +11 (+5 Dex, +6 Super-Dex)
> ...


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's my first pass at Batroc. Comments and suggestions are welcome

BATROC THE LEAPER, PL: 9, , Name: Georges Batroc, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +8, DEF 23/18;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +11, RANGED +11, MENTAL +7, SV: DMG +6, FORT +2, REF +15, WILL 0;  STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Acrobatics* +11/5, Balance +8/2, Bluff +7/5, Climb +7/5, Diplomacy +4/0, Disable Dev* +4/4, Drive* +6/2, Gather Info +4/2, Hide +6/2, Intimidate +4/0, Jump +9/5, Move Silent +6/2, Pilot* +6/2, Sense Motive +4/4, Sleight/Hand* +8/2, Taunt +9/5. 

FEATS: Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks), Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent), Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save), Expertise ((- attack), (+ def), 5 max), Imp. Initiative (+4 to initiative), Imp. Trip (when tripping, can immediately attack), Instant Stand (standing up is a free action), Lightning Reflexes (+2 ref saves), Power Attack ((- attack), (+ dmg bonus), 5 max), Surprise Strike ( +1 dmg/2 pls if target flat), Takedown Attack (make add'tl attack if you stun), Arch-Nemesis (+2 attacks & saves vs. nemesis). 

POWERS: AMAZING SAVE (REFLEX) [+9], AMAZING SAVE (DAMAGE) [+4], LEAPING (TRAINING) [+4], Extra: Super-Leap [+4], Extra: Bouncing [+4], STRIKE (SAVATE) [+3]. 

COST: abilities 20, combat 37, skills 23, feats 24, powers 31, weakness 0, total 135.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 18, 2004)

More Madcap Musings


Spoiler



ooo


Since Madcap has been beaten to death by a group of more-or-less normal Mook Thugs (numerous times, in fact), it seems Amazing Save/Damage would indeed be the better way to go, rather than Protection, since the effects of Amazing Save/Damage would decrease as the number of hits he suffers increases (not so with Protection).  Thus, he could still be beaten to death by a gang of thugs, given enough time (especially if they get in a few critical hits).


Spoiler



ooo


And, with his Regen 9 w/ Resurrection, he'll eventually get back up again [DC 20 Constitution check to resurrect, per the Annual, with a bonus equal to your ranks in Regen added; with his Con of 18 (+4), all he needs to roll is a 7 or better, which can easily be done with a VP if needed].  Since Super-Constitution & Regen stack for purposes of the Regrowth & Resurrection check (since both are Powers), and since Madcap doesn't really possess any type of superhuman constitution, I'm nixing the Super-Con, and will just have Amazing Save/Damage as an Extra on his Regeneration.


Spoiler



ooo


Which gives me 9 more pp to spend... 11 more if I get that Minor Weakness


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 18, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> More Madcap Musings
> Which gives me 9 more pp to spend... 11 more if I get that Minor Weakness




I don't know if psychotic, would apply as the weakness.  But maybe the fact he takes nothing seriously, and thinks life is a game?  I mean, I doubt if he going out of his way to save anyone.  Ally or not, afterall to his mind, thier liable to get right back up.  I don't think he realizes that he is unique in that regard.  As far as that goes, he won't be careful of himself either, regardless of the risk.  He's likely to walk into an active nuclear reactor.  Its all meaningless.


----------



## quill (Aug 19, 2004)

Here's my first effort at the Porcupine:


PORCUPINE
PL: 9
Veteran super criminal

Name: Alex Gentry
Size: Medium
Gender: male
Age: 38
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 255 lbs (305 in suit)
Hair: brown
Eyes: blue-grey
Occupation: professional criminal

Base of Ops: mobile


"PORCUPINE, PL: 9, Veteran super criminal, Name: Alex Gentry, male, Size: Medium; INIT: +2, DEF 17/15;  SPEED 30, FLIGHT 25;  MELEE +9, RANGED +9, MENTAL +8, SV: DMG +3, FORT +3, REF +2, WILL +2;  STR 16, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Bluff +2, Computers* +2, weapons +8, Diplomacy +2, Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +2. 

FEATS: Accurate Attack ( (- dmg bonus), (+ attack roll),  5 max), Attack Focus  ( +1 attack (ranged), All-Out Attack ((-dodge), (+attack), 5 max), Leadership (+1 to all rolls directing others), Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit/dmg ranged attacks in 30 ft), Precise Shot (no penalty attacking targets in melee ), Villain's Luck (+1 villain point). 

POWERS: BATTLESUIT (ARMOR) [+9], Extra: Energy field (quills) [+6], Extra: Flight (jet boots) [+5], Extra: Energy blast (Concussion bombs) [+9], Extra: Multifire [+9], Extra Autofire [+9], Stunt: Snare (liquid cement) [+9], Stunt: Fatigue (knock-out gas quills) [+9], Stunt: Obscure (smoke screen) [+9], Stunt: Mind control (hypnotic wheels) [+9], Stunt: Darkvision (nightvision lenses), Stunt: Immunity -Suffocation (oxygen), Extra: Super STR (exoskeleton) [+1]. 

COST: abilities 28, combat 28, skills 9, feats 14, powers 56, weakness 0, total 135. 
"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I don't know if psychotic, would apply as the weakness.  But maybe the fact he takes nothing seriously, and thinks life is a game?  I mean, I doubt if he going out of his way to save anyone.  Ally or not, afterall to his mind, thier liable to get right back up.  I don't think he realizes that he is unique in that regard.  As far as that goes, he won't be careful of himself either, regardless of the risk.  He's likely to walk into an active nuclear reactor.  Its all meaningless.




True... but I'll leave it up to the GM to determine how much that would be worth as a Weakness.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

gimme the weekend folks and I'll have everything done to wrap this and start the game  (hopefully).
I get slow online at the end of the week 'cause of my two table top games  (Claremont Academy and a Midnight D&D campaign).

I have the Villain Point variant almost complete  then  I just need to confirm character stats.  I have Excel sheets for  Porcupine and Batroc  (jesus you guys rock with your choices!!)  and I'll go through them soon.

quickly -  Porcupine....  I saw incorrectly costed out his Power Stunts under powers as 1 point each  (6 points total)


and not that you  NEED  to but neither really fully use the character sheet stuff - like noting in your other speeds  (like leaping)  and  melee damage or protection types,  etc...

looking good though.

I have a bunch of background for the original Enforcers,  Eel,  and several others everyone chose.  
The only one I'm having trouble finding is Spiderwoman,  in fact she's the only one I'm not really familiar with.  (I remembered Oddball afterall!!)

I'd rather you go with Typhoid Mary or even Diamondback  if  you're not stuff with  Spiderwoman.  but if you heart is set I can deal...

things you guys can do prior to me getting stuff back.......

 -  start figuring out  WHO  knows whom on the "team",  who's heard of whom  and  who knows little to nothing of each other.  any are cool.
Since there's little info on these relationships feel free to make stuff up in the spirit of the 4-color fun.

also all should assume that their characters are familiar with  (in name if not having fought them)  nearly all the major Marvel Heroes and Villains....  so when we roleplay you can talk/complain about them.

I'll list out some other villains  (C & B tier)  that you'd probably all know below...

you'd all know either by name or having worked with  OR  fought with the following,  you can choose how you feel about them personally and professionally:

-  Trapster
-  Stiltman
-  Taskmaster
-  the Wizard
-  all of the villains from the Thunderbolts 
-  most of Spiderman's rogue's gallery
-  Mister Hyde
-  Whirlwind

more later...
ask if you want to know if you'd know someone specific...

thoughts?
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

> Originally Posted by rangerjohn
> I don't know if psychotic, would apply as the weakness. But maybe the fact he takes nothing seriously, and thinks life is a game? I mean, I doubt if he going out of his way to save anyone. Ally or not, afterall to his mind, thier liable to get right back up. I don't think he realizes that he is unique in that regard. As far as that goes, he won't be careful of himself either, regardless of the risk. He's likely to walk into an active nuclear reactor. Its all meaningless.







			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> True... but I'll leave it up to the GM to determine how much that would be worth as a Weakness.





I like Rangerjohn's interpretation of his "mental state",  sounds closer to the MadCap I knew and loved  (man you're a lucky dog for getting to play him!!  but then again so is  EVERYONE  in this game, I love'm all...  maybe someone can GM a story in this campaign sometime so I can whip out a  C-tier myself... heheh)

Okay...
I'm gonna bank on this weakness to  CAUSE you and the group problems now and then and give you a   MODERATE WEAKNESS  +5 for it since I dig it so much.

PS...
I REALLY loved the Enforcers flaw I saw noted BTW!!
sorta like Unlucky but directed a little more  (that's a full 10 point flaw!)
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Here's a start to some of my notes and ideas  (I'm working on a How to Play Villains idea)

I'm working on some details for character building,  see if you folks have any suggestions or thoughts for these below  and  see if they work to CHOOSE ONE  for your villain character.


Villain Archetypes    (choose  the best fit, or 2 if needed)
o Avenger
o Brute
o Chameleon
o Crazed
o Insecure
o Letch
o Loyal Henchman
o Manipulator
o Savage
o Rampager
o Selfish
o Zealot
o Assertive
o Conniver Creator
o Fanatic
o Flamboyant
o Foil
o Manipulator
o Masochist
o Perfectionist
o Sadist
o Sycophant
o Assassin
o Sage


Villain Motivations   (choose the best fit,  or 2 if needed)
o Corruption 
o Greed
o Ideology
o Knowledge
o Madness
o Nihilism
o Power
o Pride
o Revenge
o Survival
o Thrills
o Explorer
o Thrill Seeker
o The Chosen One
o Judge
o Achievement
o Affiliation
o Agression
o Autonomy
o Exhibition
o Safety
o Nurturing
o Order
o Power 
o Succor
o Understanding
o Fallen Heroes
ß Betrayal
ß Broken
ß Cowardice
ß Love 
ß Magic Control/Tainted
ß Mind Controled
ß Revenge
ß Servitude


Please detail your Personality 
o Attitude toward others
o Behaviour toward others


Objectives  (choose 1 to 3 if needed)
o Immortality
o Wealth
o Military Power
o Political Power
o Super Powers
o Revenge
o Self Agrandisement
o Love



Power Archetypes
o Acrobat
o Elemental
o Martial Artist / Fighter
o Gadgeteer
o Metamorph
o Psychic
o Skulker / Scorge
o Speedster
o Powerhouse / Brick
o Mage 



I'm thinking of some new or altered skills and feats... See if what you think of the ideas,  and feel free to help me develop them if you'd like!


Skills
o Bluff  (play dead)
o Craft  (make shody equipment)
o Intimidate  (torture for info)


Feats
o Grovel  (+3 to Bluff/Diplomacy, can only apply to a minion/sidekick)
o Feint  (deceptive combat moves.  Prereq:  +3 BAB, +4 Bluff)
o Lead Ranged Attacks  
o Redirect Attack


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

*genre conventions*

Next up...

I'm working on  

GENRE CONVENTIONS 
The conventions of a particular genre are commonly accepted elements that frequently appear in that genre. For example, it's a common superhero genre convention that heroes dress in brightly colored costumes and that any effort toward disguising one's secret identity (even just a domino mask or a pair of glasses) is sufficient to fool pretty much everyone. The villianous genre has some particular conventions of its own. Gamemasters running villain campaigns may want to keep these elements in mind and include them in games as a way of making the campaign feel more like the original comic book stories. 


what do YOU folks consider common  (or not so common)  Genre Conventions for Villains that players should remember to make a Villain Campaign work best?


EXAMPLE...
here are the examples for a Teen Genre campaign to give you ideas of what I'm looking for:
-  DON'T TRUST ANYONE OVER 20 
-  KEEP YOUR POWERS TO YOURSELF 
-  FRIENDS COME FIRST 
-  TEEN ISSUES MATTER


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

*Villain Points*

I'm still not satisfied with how to award Villain Points completely...  I want to emulate the flow of Villains having plenty of points early but not being a continuous resource.
Please read and give me feedback and any thoughts you might have for using these rules for Villain Points...




VILLAINS -  the COWARDLY LOT
Villain Points in Mutants & Masterminds are intended to provide an edge to the villains, allowing them to go that extra mile when it really matters. The various uses of Villain Points are described on page 154 of the M&M rulebook. What this article looks at is a new way for heroes to acquire rather than use Villain Points and new ways for the Gamemaster to use them to encourage roleplaying and to give their games a "comic book" feel.

The default Mutants & Masterminds rules assume that the player characters are superheroes battling against evil supervillains controlled by the Gamemaster. In the comics, however, a supervillain might be a fallen hero, and some villains might be struggling to do the what society deems the “right thing” and mend their villainous ways.  Players interested in "switching sides" might want to playa villain, and this is the goal we strive to satisfy here, there's no reason the rules should get in the way of a good time. 
That’s where this game idea comes in…

VILLAIN POINTS 
Just as heroes have Hero Points to allow them to overcome problems and push themselves further, your villains have luck of their own!
Normally Villainous Player Characters have a number of Villain Points based on their power level (see Chapter One: Power Level, p. 20) and Villains may gain additional Villain Points using the Villain 's Luck feat (p. 115, Crooks).  With this system Villains regain all spent Villain Points at the start of each adventure (or each game session for long adventures, at the discretion of the GM) back to their starting total.  Villain Points that aren't spent during an adventure don't carry over to the next adventure.

The following is a varient of the standard rules for awarding Villain points based on the ideas presented in the M&M Annual #1.

EARNING VILLAIN POINTS
In the standard Mutants & Masterminds rules, villains start out with a number of Villain Points based on their power level and can acquire more through the Villain's Luck feat. Each villain starts out an adventure with a set number of Villain Points. Likewise, the GM starts out with a set number of Hero Points. Ideally, in the comic book genre, the villains run out of points before the heroes do, ensuring that the heroes have a few points left over to spend on the climactic scene of the adventure. 
In playing villainous characters there should be a strong desire for players to spend their Villain Points early on in the adventure, either to overcome setbacks or to perform power stunts using extra effort. While the need to conserve Villain Points for the end of the adventure may encourage some players to be more frugal, to play to the villainous genre convention players should be encouraged to spend more Villain Points up front to get see the GM collect more and more Hero Points for the hero’s last stand during the story’s climax. Then, when the villains really need their Villain Points, there aren't any left. 
To replicate this villainous convention one option is to change Villain Points from a standardized resource the villains always start with to a more customized resource under the Gamemaster's control, based on the events of the adventure and the actions of the villains. In essence, the villains earn Villain Points, but not exactly in the way you'd think. 

Rather than earning Villain Points for their great successes, villains get Villain Points for the failures and embarrassments forced on the heroes and the different challenges they cause for the heroes that face them.  These challenges should be of the indirect variety in accordance with the villain’s style, personality and motifs.  A perfect hit in battle deserves a Villain Points but we’re also talking about deathtraps, pompous tell-all speeches, and any other devious bits that are common with comic book villains...  Rarely will the comic book villain outright kill a hero without gloating, setting a deathtrap and leave the scene,  create distractions to allow a villain to his work,  destroying the hero’s lives,  or  going after the sidekick or girlfriend first!

HOW IT WORKS
In comic book stories, heroes often confront the villain(s) and deal with several setbacks. Perhaps the villain defeats them in the first couple encounters. Maybe one or more of the heroes has to overcome a weakness or a personal problem. The villain may have a secret the heroes need to discover, and so forth. By the end of the story, the heroes have overcome these challenges and they're ready to take on the villain. Mutants & Masterminds can reflect this kind of story structure through the awarding of Villain Points for the villainous players and Hero Points for the GM. Villains and the GM under this system start out with no Villain or Hero Points at the beginning of the game (unless a character has the Hero’s or Villain’s Luck feat). The GM gains additional Hero Points as the adventure progresses. When the going gets tough, the heroes get tougher, because the GM get Hero Points to help them overcome the villainous player’s future challenges. 
A villain’s number of Villain Points decreases as the adventure progresses.
A character gets a Villain Point for any of the following: 
<sum> When the GM heroes roll a natural 1 on a check. (trivial checks, like Knowledge or Profession skill checks should be ignored unless they really benefit the villains)
<sum> When a hero is knocked out or disabled by an opponent, the villain directly causing the KO recieves a Villain Point.
<sum> When a hero is captured or otherwise defeated by a villain player. When a hero is mind-controlled by an opponent and forced to take an action normally against the hero's nature. 
<sum> When a villain chooses to put the hero in a comprimising situation, deathtrap or other embarassing moment.
<sum> When a villain delivers an appropriately eloquent dialogue or speech to degrade the hero.
<sum> When a villain spills the beans on details of the villainous plot – all Villainous Players gain a Villain Point!  (can’t keep a secret)

The GM gets Hero Points for any of the following:
<sum> When a villain player spends a Villain Point to affect the hero in some way.
<sum> When a villain rolls a natural 20 on a check.
<sum> When facing the villain in each addtional meeting.
<sum> When a villain kills a hero – the GM is awarded 10 Hero Points!  (paybacks a bitch villains)

A newly acquired Villain Point can be used to eliminate the circumstances that granted it to the villain! 
The only obvious exception to this rule is you can't get knocked out and then spend the Villain Point immediately to try to wake up.  You can however spend a Villain Point to aid your getaway in some manner. You can spend Villain Points that you already have (from previous circumstances), but if you eliminate a circumstance by spending an existing Villain Point-such as rerolling a natural-then you don't gain an additional Villain Point for that circumstance, since it didn't "really happen." 
This means that villains who force heroes into difficult situations early in an adventure can begin with more Villain Points toward for the adventure. This works much like a comic book story: the heroes face difficulties and setbacks early on, but the more that they struggle, the stronger their resolve and determination become until they're able to overcome the obstacles and defeat the villain. 

PLAYING ALONG
One benefit of the system of assigning Villain Points based on setbacks given the heroes is that it allows the GM to reward players for creating the suffering the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune can have against a hero. It in fact encourages them to do so, since the players know that they'll get Villain Points for the difficulties that their characters force. With this system, the GM can bribe the player, saying "Okay, if you give clues to Spiderman prior to leaving him beaten in act one, you get an extra Villain Point for this scene." Likewise, it can serve as a reward for players who choose to endanger civilians to aid your get away without needing to directly effect the heroes.  Gamemasters may even choose to apply a "GM's Fiat" rule: the GM gets to "cheat" on behalf of the hero(s), and deduct Villain Points. 

SUBPLOTS
Another option open to Gamemasters is to introduce Villain Point awards for subplots in the campaign. A subplot is a personal story involving a villain, dealing with things like relationships, family problems, addictions, the villain's secret identity, unraveling the mystery of the villain's origin, and so forth. When a player roleplays the villain's struggles with a particular subplot, the hero gains a Villain Point for use elsewhere in the adventure. It's often best if the subplot ties into the overall story in some way, but it doesn't have to. In fact, some subplots may have nothing to do with the overall story, they're just parts of the hero's life that intrude at inopportune moments, like a villain trying to distract a hero so she can escape to meet a dinner date on time across town. One possible subplot is the nemesis or archenemy character, a hero the villain especially dislikes or has a personal stake in overcoming. Any adventure where this hero shows up, the villain gets a bonus Villain Point (after the hero's first appearance in the adventure). Note that a villain should only have one archenemy a time.  Rewarding subplots with Villain Points encourages players to create and roleplay them for their villains, although, like weaknesses, the Gamemaster should be careful not to let subplots dominate the game. It's difficult to include more than a couple subplots in an adventure, so every player may not get to take advantage of this option in ever adventure. As GM, you should rotate through the villains' subplots over the course of several adventures to give each player a turn in the spotlight and an opportunity to earn some extra Villain Points (which tends to reinforce the player's opportunity to take the spotlight and run with it). 

GOOD PLAYER AWARDS
Although Villain Points in this optional system are usually awarded to villains for creating some sort of challenge or setback for the heroes, the Gamemaster can also hand them out as rewards for things like good roleplaying or a clever plan to overcome the hero in a novel and interesting way. This can serve as "good idea insurance," since a Villain Point at the right time makes it more likely that clever plan will succeed (or at least won't be thwarted by a bad die roll). 

MAXIMUM HERO POINTS
Using this optional Villain Point system, the Gamemaster can still set a limit on the number of Villain Points characters can accumulate during an adventure. Typically this is half the character's power level, plus any extra Villain Points granted by the Villain’s Luck feat. Players should be encouraged to spend some Villain Points if they reach their maximum before the end of the adventure, since they will be unable to acquire any additional Villain Points and any unspent points are lost at the end of the adventure. 

VILLAIN POINTS AND GADGETS
Gamemasters using this optional system of awarding Villain Points may wish to take into account characters with the Gadgets power (or other powers with a variable effect that requires Villain Points). Since Villain Points are required to use the power, and villains start out with none, how can the character use the power early in the adventure? Allow the player to "set" the gadgets power in a particular configuration for free at the start of the adventure, costing no Villain Points. Changing the power's configuration to a new gadget still requires Villain Points, however. So the character has one or more gadgets "on hand," but they mayor may not be the right ones the hero needs in the first encounter. This allows the character to earn a Villain Point or two and reconfigure the Gadgets power to be better prepared in future encounters, which is exactly the sort of things gadgeteers do in the comics.


SPENDING VILLAIN POINTS
Players can spend Villain Points on any of the following: 
Re-roll a die roll: 
One Villain Point allows you to re-roll any die roll you make and take the better ofthe two rolls. If both rolls are below 10, treat your roll as a 10. You can spend only one Villain Point per roll. 
Improve your Defense: 
Once per round you can spend a Villain Point to increase a character's Defense by 5. This bonus lasts until the beginning of that character's next action.
Recover from stunned: 
You can spend a Villain Point to allow a character to immediately shake off a stunned condition.
Ignore fatigue: 
Any time a character would be fatigued by taking an action, including extra effort (above), you can spend a Villain Point to allow the character to ignore the fatigue result. 
Overcome injury: 
If a character is disabled (see Damage and Injury, p. 128), you can spend a Villain Point to allow him to take a strenuous action for one round without his condition worsening to dying. Characters still can take only a half action each round and their condition doesn't improve, they're just able to overcome the pain and injury for a few moments. 
Escape death: 
If a character is dying, you can spend a Villain Point to automatically stabilize and prevent him from dying, although this doesn't protect the character from any further damage. 
You also can spend a Villain Point to allow a villain to escape from otherwise certain death, such as a spectacular explosion that destroys his headquarters. 
Inspiration: 
Finally, you can spend a Villain Point to give your villain a sudden burst of insight or inspiration in the form of a hint, clue, or bits of help from the GM.  It might be a way out of the heroes capture,  a vital clue for committing a crime,  or an idea about the heroes weakness.  It’s up to the GM exactly how much help you get from the inspiration.  
PLAYING FOR THE MOMENT
An additional option is to allow players to choose to play for the moment. At ANY TIME during the adventure, except the final climactic scene, a player may choose to spend multiple Villain Points in a round. Normally players can only spend a single Villain Point per round, but while playing for the moment a player can spend multiple Villain Points, up to all the Villlain Points that the hero has remaining. These Villain Points have their normal effects, but can be applied to different uses in the round. So a player could spend three Villain Points in a round: one to eliminate the fatigue of extra effort, one to shake off a stun result, and one to re-roll for success. 

Unlike Hero Points, 
Villain Points do not allow a villain to do certain things the hero can.
No elimination of stun hits:
Villain Points do not allow a villain to eliminate stun hits, decreasing your stun hits by 5 giving yourself a second wind.
No faster recovery: 
Villain Points do not allow a villain to recover faster from being knocked out or disabled, getting an immediate check to recover.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2004)

Spider-Woman IV's a fairly new character, so it's quite possible none of us have heard of her.  Madcap probably knows of Batroc & Porcupine, since both have fought Captain America on numerous occassions (Porcupine was in fact a member of Batroc's Brigade at one point).  He's probably heard of Oddball, since Oddballs' faced off against both Cap and Hawkeye (plus, he's odd enough to warrant Madcap's attention anyway  ).   He'd probably know of The Enforcers, since they are (or were at one point) well-known as being the Kingpin's Chief Goons.  Batroc, Oddball, and Porcupine have probably all shared a beer or three at various "Villain Clubs," though I doubt they'd invite Madcap over (what with their being a good chance they'd go crazy if they made eye contact).  The Enforcers may've heard of Madcap -- Madcap was being experimented on by Dr. Karl Malus at one point, and Kingpin may've seen that as a threat (after all, if Malus isn't working for the Kingpin, and is working on making superpowered criminals, he's a "business rival"; then again, maybe Malus has been working for Kingpin all along....).

"All the Villains from the Thunderbolts"?  You mean the T-Bolts themselves, or the Villains they fought (like Graviton)?  Graviton's as big a threat as Magneto, power-wise (he killed most all the Redeemers single-handedly), he just doesn't have the Charisma/chutzpah to be an effective leader.

Madcap's insanity if a Moderate (+5 point) Weakness?  Groovy, and, yes, Weaknesses _should_ cause problems (else they're not really a Weakness).  Oh, and, technically, he _is_ psychotic -- a psychotic is "marked by or affected with psychosis," while a psychosis is "a fundamental mental derangement characterized by defective or lost contact with reality."  Madcap's Uber-Nihilism & Hebephrenia (a form of schizophrenia characterized especially by incoherence, delusions lacking an underlying theme, and affect that is flat, inappropriate, or silly) would qualify him as being a Psychotic 

Madcap's Villain Archetype: Crazed, but with a touch of Fanatic & Flamboyant.
Madcap's Villainous Motivation:  Madness/Nihilism... and a touch of Ideology.
Personality: Mad as a March Hare & crazier than a sh*thouse rat.  "There is no cause & effect, no purpose for anything, no rationality, no Higher Power to be accountable to.  It's all a Cosmic Joke, and the sooner you clue in to that, the better off you'll be!"
Madcap's Objectives: Hrm... of the ones given, I suppose Military & Political Power is the closest one.  He doesn't _want_ military or political power for himself, he wants to disband them, b/c, ultimately, there is no reason for their existence.  Of course, Love isn't out of the question...
Power Archetype:  Very hard to pin down for Madcap.  He's sorta a Brick (it's not hard to knock 'im down, it's getting 'im to _stay_ down that's the trick), and he's sorta a Psychic (due to his "Gaze of Absurdity").

Genre Conventions for this Campaign?  Hrm... we're playing as Villains, not as Villains-Masquerading-as-Heroes, not Villains-Seeking-Redemption, right?  And this is going to be more a Four-Color thing, not Grim-&-Gritty, right?  Hrrmm... only two I can think of is *Always Remeber to Gloat* and *Never use a gun when an overly-elaborate Death Trap will suffice* (and *never stick around to actually see the Death Trap kill the Hero -- you've got better things to do, like commit more crimes!*).

By the by, why can't we use VP's to eliminate Stun hits or to recover faster?

Oh, and I still need that help with Excel, so I can use the Simpson's Char Sheet....


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

I have updated the enforcers. They are completed. I have given them a bit more background than my two arcs of Ultimate Spiderman told me.

Montana was an ex circus performer, Fancy Dan an ex street rat and Ox an ex boxer.

*The Enforcers*
Villain Archetypes: Loyal Henchmen
Motivation: Servitude
Objective: Wealth
Power Archtype: Figther (Whip master, two-hand gunner, fist figther)
Personality: The Enforcers have seen themselves to be upgraded in the Kingpin hierarchy when Mr Big has been killed. They first care for there skins, which include defend Kingpin interest, as if they do otherwise, it is sure the Kingpin will have them. Outside that, they take the life ligthly, as these moments are somehow rare.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Spider-Woman IV's a fairly new character, so it's quite possible none of us have heard of her.




Appearances are peter parker spider-man vol2 #5, amazing Spiderman vol: 5-6, 14 and I think spider-girl/woman #9 (maybe more...)  (mostly of the books where published around 1998)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'd rather you go with Typhoid Mary or even Diamondback if you're not stuff with Spiderwoman. but if you heart is set I can deal...



I know next to nothing about Typhoid Mary...  I'm not even sure if I have even read a comic book that featured her.

Diamondback, I know a little more about...  Or I know that she tried to come clean out of love for Captain America.  I'm not sure how villainous I could player her, I see her a being a very reluctant villain cause of this, it would almost need to be her past coming back to haunt her...  Maybe a relative is kidnapped and an ultimatum is delivered.

I would need to read on her background some, but I just don’t see her associating with any of the others…

As for Spider-Woman, rather untouched, very obscure, I have little to work with and that means the changes of not roleplaying her correctly are slim to none.

(I’ll need to read on the rules later…)


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2004)

Typhoid Mary's Marvel Super Heroes Stats.  She suffers from Disassociative Personality Disorder (aka split personality). As "Typhoid", she's a psychopath with low-level psychokinetic abilities, but as "Mary", she's a sweet innocent.  Which made her the perfect instrument for the Kingpin to employ to destroy Daredevil -- Mary could seduce him, Typhoid could shatter him.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow...  
thanks for that well thought Who knows who idea!
I may have fun making a relationship chart for the team this weekend...




			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> "All the Villains from the Thunderbolts"?  You mean the T-Bolts themselves, or the Villains they fought ....




the original T-Bolts themselves...  they used to be villains  (the Masters of Evil) afterall...  that's what I meant.




			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Genre Conventions for this Campaign?  Hrm... we're playing as Villains, not as Villains-Masquerading-as-Heroes, not Villains-Seeking-Redemption, right?  And this is going to be more a Four-Color thing, not Grim-&-Gritty, right?  Hrrmm... only two I can think of is *Always Remeber to Gloat* and *Never use a gun when an overly-elaborate Death Trap will suffice* (and *never stick around to actually see the Death Trap kill the Hero -- you've got better things to do, like commit more crimes!*).
> 
> By the by, why can't we use VP's to eliminate Stun hits or to recover faster?
> 
> Oh, and I still need that help with Excel, so I can use the Simpson's Char Sheet....




thanks for the idea on the Genre Conventions,  I'm just now building them and those all work.  I may try to come up with more.

Yes - we WILL be playing as villains,  not mascarading or redemption stories  (although redemption isn't out of the question individually - as mentioned with Diamondback).

Why can't you use VPs to eliminate Stun hits or recover Faster?  Because Villains can't normally do this in M&M with VPs,  the reason being is to give the heroes that heroic edge!  
And I thought it would be best to keep many of the set rules without changing as possible.

What help (beyond me doing up a stat sheet for you) did you need?
-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Typhoid Mary's Marvel Super Heroes Stats.  She suffers from Disassociative Personality Disorder (aka split personality).




Disassociative Personality Disorder isn't quite the same as MPD, but for us its close enough.  To be honest I've done this before, and the character had trouble interacting with the rest of the group and that was with a lot of good intentions and help.  Something not likely to be found in this group...

(Sorry it took me about an hour to write this reply...  Got called to do some real work.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> And this is going to be more a Four-Color thing, not Grim-&-Gritty, right?  Hrrmm... only two I can think of is *Always Remeber to Gloat* and *Never use a gun when an overly-elaborate Death Trap will suffice* (and *never stick around to actually see the Death Trap kill the Hero -- you've got better things to do, like commit more crimes!*).






			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Why can't you use VPs to eliminate Stun hits or recover Faster?  Because Villains can't normally do this in M&M with VPs,  the reason being is to give the heroes that heroic edge!




Ehhh, are we suppose to have a chance at success or are we doomed to failure...?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ehhh, are we suppose to have a chance at success or are we doomed to failure...?




Seeing how much time the Enforcers are beaten by spiderman... nope, we are not suppose, or at least the Enforcers are not suppose...


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> What help (beyond me doing up a stat sheet for you) did you need?
> -kev-




That's the only thing I need.  For the moment.....


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ehhh, are we suppose to have a chance at success or are we doomed to failure...?





good question.
I have two answers for that...  
the one you want (deserve) to hear first...

success -  YES, you will definately have chances at success.  It's a game you SHOULD have a chance.  Villains win all the time in comics,  but with the genre conventions villains usually aren't strong "finishers"  hence the reasons I'm mixing with Villain Points.  This is also the reason Villain Points cannot NORMALLY do those couple extra things Hero Points  CAN  do.
But in the end,  you can/will totally be able to succeed.
My goal will be to try and have the heroes succeed to the best of there ability  (as heroes should do),  this may result in the capture and imprisonment of some of your mary band  (secret note:  remember me asking for 3 villain ideas?  you might need to have 1-2 on-deck if that happens to go JAIL BREAK).

the second answer is -  I won't be easy on you...  the heroes deserve to win,  because it's comic genre...  the Heroes WIN in the end.  I won't cheat or make it railroaded that you can't  "win"  but  take the idea that there are many different levels of success.  Also think about games like  Call of Cthulhu  that are built so that the players enjoy the struggle but ultimately will never win...  I'm not saying you'll never win -  but it'll be a struggle, and should be to mimic the comic genre.  

make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Also think about games like  Call of Cthulhu  that are built so that the players enjoy the struggle but ultimately will never win...




I rather hate Call of Cthulhu; it’s not a fun game in my opinion...  So maybe this isn't for me, I seem to only have one villain that seems to work at all...  If we do go to our second villain what happens when the first breaks free?  We obviously can't play both of them...  Do we just pick whichever one we want and you'll do the best to explain away the departure of the other one...?



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm not saying you'll never win -  but it'll be a struggle, and should be to mimic the comic genre.




I have no issues with a struggle, but I'm not going to think up some elaborate death trap, to walk away and let the hero escape, I'm going to do my best to play my character, SW, seems to be pretty straight forward, vengeance, rage, and dealing retribution to all.  She'll going to try and kill heroes, and I the player am not going to matagame to keep that from happening...

If that's too "Grim and Gritty" let me know now before we start...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

*the LINE-UP*

I did a recount of the line-up and notes on how you might know one another...  Make up story behind the scenes as you like.  Save that for the roleplaying - infighting (arguing), taunting and such is a natural fun part of villain teams.  Then again others may respect and like one another!

Correct me if I'm wrong,  but this is the final team.  
If you have other web resource let me know.  
I'll be organizing Excel character builders for everyone this weekend.
Be thinking of your villainous team name - this will happen "in-game" but it's always a fun thing to think about...
you may need to give me a couple "On-Deck" characters just in case
------------------------------------------------


*BATROC the LEAPER   *  
(as played by GreyPumpkin)  
*THE TEAM * (your base knowledge)
Porcupine - worked for him as a member of the Brigade in the past
Blacklash - a sound thief, considered for the Brigade in the past
Oddball - poorman's Bullseye but workable
The Enforcers - Fisk's henchmen
Madcap - an unstoppable nutcase, mental powers
Spiderwoman IV - another minion to exploit
[on-deck: the Viper,  Cobra]
http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/b/batroc.htm
http://www.marveldirectory.com/teams/batrocsbrigade.htm


*PORCUPINE   *  
(as played by Quill)
*THE TEAM* (your base knowledge)
Batroc - employed him as a member of the Brigade, solid leader
Blacklash - a sound thief
Oddball - poorman's Bullseye, a possible allie vs. CA & Hawkeye
The Enforcers - henchmen
Madcap - a nutcase
Spiderwoman IV - Wasn't she around in the 70's?
[on-deck: Eel II]
http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/p/porcupine.htm
http://www.geocities.com/marvel_oops/porkupine/porky.html


*BLACKLASH  *  
(as played by Nuke261)  
*THE TEAM * (your base knowledge)
Batroc - a criminal leader, possible employer
Porcupine - worked Batroc in past, a poor criminal
Oddball - poorman's Bullseye 
The Enforcers - henchmen
Madcap - a nutcase
Spiderwoman IV - had heard that a 4th incarnation of SW was about how will she differ?
[on-deck: ???]
http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/b/blacklash.htm
http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/blacklash.htm


*ODDBALL   *  
(as played by Insight)
*THE TEAM* (your base knowledge)
Batroc - team leader, possible employer
Porcupine - worked for Batroc in the past, enemy of CA & Hawkeye
Blacklash - a sound thief
The Enforcers - solid henchmen
Madcap - an unstoppable nutcase
Spiderwoman IV - Isn't she a cruddy hero?  
[On-deck: Klaw, Son of Satan, Turner D. Century]
http://www.geocities.com/marvel_oops/oddball/oddball.html
http://free.hostultra.com/~jarvis/oddball.htm
http://www.marveldirectory.com/teams/deaththrows.htm


*MONTANA & the Enforcers  * 
(as played by Velmont)  
*THE TEAM* (your base knowledge)
Batroc - Kingpin's lesser competition criminal leader
Porcupine - worked for Batroc
Blacklash - a sound thief, nearly equal to Bullseye
Oddball - second only to Bullseye
Madcap - an experiment of Dr. Malus, says Mr. Fisk 
Spiderwoman IV - We hate Spiderpeople
[on-deck: ???]
http://www.marveldirectory.com/teams/enforcers.htm


*MADCAP*
(as played by Hand of Vecna)  
*THE TEAM * (your base knowledge)
Batroc - bossy Frenchy battled American Idol
Porcupine - bossy Frenchy's sidekick
Blacklash - whips!
Oddball -  Madcap,Oddball ... Oddball,Madcap ... heheh
The Enforcers - Who?
Spiderwoman IV - Is that Spiderman's sister? 
[on-deck: BASILISK, WILL-o'-the-WISP]
http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/madcap.htm


*SPIDERWOMAN IV  *  
(as played by BrotherShatterstone)
*THE TEAM * (your base knowledge)
Batroc - criminal mastermind
Porcupine - a solid thief
Blacklash - a sound thief
Oddball - second only to Bullseye 
The Enforcers - henchmen
Madcap - who?
[on-deck: Diamondback, Typhoid Mary]
http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/spiderwoman_4.htm


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I rather hate Call of Cthulhu; it’s not a fun game in my opinion...  So maybe this isn't for me,




In or out - that's your choice.
I didn't mean to say that this game will play like a CoC game,  it's a super (hero) style game  but  rather that you can't win all the time is the thought.
Doesn't mean you won't try - doesn't mean you won't have any shot at all...

In the end it's a GAME,  and we'll go with the way it plays.  If the villains win more often - so be it... you're breaking the mold.  yippy!
But then it's likely stronger Heroes will come after you until you plan, plot or hind  for a way to avoid getting beaten.

don't take it as a negative that I mention CoC.  I mentioned it only because you can't assume that you'll win win win and maim and kill without heroes of the Marvel Universe coming after you to put you away.
Then trying to outthink and beat them.
That's the FUN of this idea.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I seem to only have one villain that seems to work at all...  If we do go to our second villain what happens when the first breaks free?  We obviously can't play both of them...  Do we just pick whichever one we want and you'll do the best to explain away the departure of the other one...?




a-yup!
Since it's a villain game it's actually a BIG option/incentive for one of your own TEAMMATES to "sacrifice" you if they're a type of person that  WOULD  do that to get away themselves...
Hence,  I want you to be ready to continue play until you hatch a plan  (or the team does)  to break your original character out.
Then you have the option of continuing with one or the other - your choice.  

Think of it sorta like your team will be possibly an everchanging group like the Masters of Evil.  When they're twarted they eventually come back with a slightly different line-up,  then maybe later rejoin the originals,  etc...




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no issues with a struggle, but I'm not going to think up some elaborate death trap, to walk away and let the hero escape, I'm going to do my best to play my character, SW, seems to be pretty straight forward, vengeance, rage, and dealing retribution to all.  She'll going to try and kill heroes, and I the player am not going to matagame to keep that from happening...
> 
> If that's too "Grim and Gritty" let me know now before we start...





it's NOT too Grim and Gritty,  you're playing Villains and most villains are out for themselves.  Not all villains are bloodthirsty,  some may be against killing  -  but most would gladly sacrifice or put someone in danger to help them escape.

That's one of the reasons I suggested against this Spiderwoman IV villain...  I don't know of her.  IF she's that type of villain -  I'm totally fine with you playing her that way.
It can/would be  VERY  fun to have a killer on the team too...
The questions to ask is:
-  would she join a team like we have set up  (the individuals?)
-  why would she join?
-  what happens when the other villains plot a deathtrap, will she bust it?
-  what happens when another villain freaks at her killing Captain America?  


The idea behind this game is  NOT  to play a board game to win,  but to play the fun Genre Conventions of a  MIGHTY MARVEL MINION  a villain of a lower Tier than the big boys...
and in most cases  (especially the ones chosen) all the villains are theives not downright KILLERS with only that goal.


that's why I mention the  "struggle"  of  CoC...
Bottom line -  if you were to KILL an Avenger your entire team would be hunted by some of the top Heroes in the biz to be brought to justice.
That could be a fun thing to have happen...
But you have to know that there  ARE  consequences.


the goal is to revel in the fun choices of the genre...

this won't be D&D, kill the heroes and take their stuff.  

I'm not forcing something on you -  just looking to fully explain the idea prior to you being unhappy...  

make sense?
-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 19, 2004)

More on the Unstoppable Nutcase can be found here and here (the last one's a Geocities cite and has been incredibly wonky over the past few months).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Spiderwoman IV villain...  I don't know of her.  IF she's that type of villain -  I'm totally fine with you playing her that way.
> It can/would be  VERY  fun to have a killer on the team too...





PS...  
I really liked the fact she is the only girl on the team  and  apparently the only  downright  killer.

(Oddball and Blacklasher are assassins I believe but not merciless,  and Madcap is just a lunatic but not an angry killer)

heheh
-kev-


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 19, 2004)

Brothershaterstone brings up something I have been wondering about in regards to the gaining of villain points. I like the idea of playing to genre conventions, but properly roleplaying a character would come first to me.
Batroc is also not one to use deathtraps; he takes great pride in defeating his enemies in hand-to-hand combat, proving that savate is the greatest of all martial arts. He’s also not a killer and deathtraps are of course meant to kill. Now he is certainly a braggart and I can easily see him doing things like giving away his plan as he fights an enemy, but deathtraps are just not his style. Is not following this convention going to ultimately hurt my ability to gain villain points?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> PS...  I really liked the fact she is the only girl on the team  and  apparently the only  downright  killer.




I got to run, I'll reply in detail when I get back to the PC in an hour or two, but in her first story arch she killed the orginal Spider-Woman and Spider-Woman II.  (of course they came back like any marval charcter does.)

I see her as a very aggressive spider...  Oh and since you know nothing about her.  Like Venom, Spider-Man’s Spidy sense doesn’t work with her.  (At least with what I have read.)


----------



## Calinon (Aug 19, 2004)

> *ODDBALL
> *(as played by Insight)
> *THE TEAM* (your base knowledge)
> Batroc - team leader, possible employer
> ...



Heh, Oddball considers himself a poorman's Bullseye.  Talk about self-confidence!


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Heh, Oddball considers himself a poorman's Bullseye.  Talk about self-confidence!





Oops...  LOL!!    

-kev-


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 19, 2004)

As far as an "on deck" character goes, I would like to go with Cobra. Though my first choice, if possible, would be the original Viper. He was an ad man gone bad and had this crazy penchant for quoting commercials as he fought. He was the brother of the original Eel and was killed by Madam Hydra who took his name. But this being comics maybe he wasn’t really dead but in a coma and presumed dead for all these years and is now back for vengeance.

http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/v/viperi.htm


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> ... but deathtraps are just not his style. Is not following this convention going to ultimately hurt my ability to gain villain points?





Good call...
Answer -  NO.

I should have spelled this out better.
The Villain Point rules I posted......  COMPLETELY  my first run at this planned to playtest with.

My intention was to  ASK  you folks for input,  feedback,  and additional  ideas  or changes to what I have listed.


It's TOTALLY not fair  (or my intention)  to limit the awarding of Villain Points with Deathtrap creation as an incentive  ESPECIALLY  if your villain wouldn't do deathtraps.
That would be wrong.

the idea was as an example...
Appropriate genre conventions for a villain's personality that  YOUR  character has is what will award the Villain Point.

For Example:
Batroc might see (his) team facing  the X-men  and  see  Wolverine being attacked by the entire group...  That's not very sporting  and  Batroc could DEMAND  his team retreat for him to face the short Canadian on his own,  having the others finish the crime at hand  or  the other X-men.
Having done THIS and facing Wolverine one-on-one would totally fit in Batroc's villainous genre convention and would earn him a VP for making it happen.

Same said if he saw the Enforcer's put Wolverine in a deathtrap situation, while the team escaped -  but then snuck away to return and free the Canadian...  because that is not a fitting end!    that  =  a Villain Point


Does that make sense??

any changes/additions  to the VP rules I posted with that to help it fit  ALL  types of villains better?

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 19, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> But this being comics maybe he wasn’t really dead but in a coma and presumed dead for all these years and is now back for vengeance.
> 
> http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/v/viperi.htm






HA HA...
with this being comics you could totally have the "return" from death!!
I'll list you for both just in case.

-kev-


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 20, 2004)

> Does that make sense??




Yes, very much so. Thanks for clarifying. This is going to be fun!


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 20, 2004)

> Be thinking of your villainous team name - this will happen "in-game" but it's always a fun thing to think about...



Bah! Thair eez no need for thinking mon ami, it can be non othair than BATROC’S BRIGADE!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> The idea behind this game is  NOT  to play a board game to win,  but to play the fun Genre Conventions of a  MIGHTY MARVEL MINION  a villain of a lower Tier than the big boys...




You know I've read this passage more than a few times, and each time I find myself OFFENDED.  No other way around it, all I asked was rather or not we had a legitimate chance of success or if we where going to be railroaded to what ever ultimate destination you have in mind.

I never once said the word winning, I never once said the word board game, I feel like I've earned my strips and that explain that it isn't a board game to the moderator of the PbP forum is a tad unneeded.

Also, since I'm laying out my concerns, I'd also like to say I'm a bit concerned about GM favoritism.  It seems fairly evident you dislike my initial choice of character, that you dislike it as much as you like the other PC's choices.  I've got no real issue with that, it's human nature to a degree to 'play favorites,' but at the same time, when EN*World went down I went out of my way to find one of the cross reference threads you recruited in.  Later you told me that you appreciated that I did it but it appears, at least to me, that whole weekend that you never once seemed be appreciative enough to reply to it, even a simple “I’M going to wait till ENworld comes back online.”  would have been appreciated on my end.

Now in this thread it seems like most of my question get dropped, I’m still waiting for you to tell me rather or not the version of Spider-Woman I posted is acceptable or if it need changes and that’s frustrating also.

Anyhow enough of that, I’ll reply to the rest of your post:



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> In or out - that's your choice.



If that's still the case consider me in then.   (I do reserve the right to change my mind based upon your reply.)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to say that this game will play like a CoC game,  it's a super (hero) style game  but  rather that you can't win all the time is the thought.



I' not looking to win, and surely not looking to win every time, but in CoC you never gain anything but insanity...  The first time you play its cool, but after that it just get repetitive, or at least it does to me.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Hence,  I want you to be ready to continue play until you hatch a plan  (or the team does)  to break your original character out. Then you have the option of continuing with one or the other - your choice.




Cool, I'm not sure if I like my back up characters...  I might expand my search to something besides a chick...  (We got one in the group now)  I probaly look through more of spider-man's rogue gallery.  (Just an FYI)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Think of it sorta like your team will be possibly an everchanging group like the Masters of Evil.  When they're twarted they eventually come back with a slightly different line-up,  then maybe later rejoin the originals,  etc...




Never heard of them but I see what your saying. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> it's NOT too Grim and Gritty,  you're playing Villains and most villains are out for themselves.  Not all villains are bloodthirsty,  some may be against killing  -  but most would gladly sacrifice or put someone in danger to help them escape.




Quite right, "No honor among thieves."



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> That's one of the reasons I suggested against this Spiderwoman IV villain...  I don't know of her.  IF she's that type of villain -  I'm totally fine with you playing her that way.



Well to be honest, I only vaguely know of a few of the characters we have listed...  Though I realize it's better for the player to not have a clue over the DM. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> It can/would be VERY fun to have a killer on the team too...



Well cool, cause it looks like after Doc Ock messed with her mind and mutated her body, that's pretty much all that is left.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  would she join a team like we have set up  (the individuals?)



Everyone needs lackeys...   (Honestly protection in numbers...)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  why would she join?




Simple reasons, revenge a chance to spill Spiderman’s blood.  Maybe the thieves, Porcupine and Blacklash, need some muscle for a plan set up by the mastermind Batroc, and she the muscle...  The object in questions is a possible tool for her revenge against spider-man/woman. etc...

Of course nothing could explain her teaming up with Madcap. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  what happens when the other villains plot a deathtrap, will she bust it?




Honestly it depends upon the situation and its much to broad to be answer in that form…  Though if its one of her hated Spider-People its going to cause issues.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  what happens when another villain freaks at her killing Captain America?




You would need to define freak...  If he attacks her, he's next.  If he ranting and raving she'll ignore it for as long as she can... If it's something else give me a chance to respond




			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> If you were to KILL an Avenger your entire team would be hunted by some of the top Heroes in the biz to be brought to justice.




Expected, but I'm not sure if SW would plan that far ahead of her...  She's not really of sound mind...  (but not in the Madcap way.)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> That could be a fun thing to have happen...  But you have to know that there  ARE  consequences.




Indeed and of course...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I'm not forcing something on you -  just looking to fully explain the idea prior to you being unhappy...




I appreciate that, I don't do the whole railroading thing... At least without knowing about it in advance and it still need to be a shot term plot device to advance the story.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> you'd all know either by name or having worked with  OR  fought with the following,  you can choose how you feel about them personally and professionally:




Wow, this is nearly an impossible task.. I think I, myself, know only Taskmaster...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  Trapster



, Ahh he's not on the marvel directory...


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  Stiltman



, ditto...


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  Taskmaster



, wow!  He's not listed too, I'm sure she knows him at the professional level.  He's been on TV a few times, I doubt they've ever meet though.


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  the Wizard



, not listed...


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  all of the villains from the Thunderbolts



 Not sure who all of them, I'm sure one at least professional, and the rest through assocation... 


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  most of Spiderman's rogue's gallery



 Professional in detail, Doc Ock, Personally...  Mentor/tutor, Creator/Child, Doc Ock did take her, unconscious, with him when he escaped spider-man.  Anyone who has been affected by Spiderman is someone she would like to meet… Similar goals.


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  Mister Hyde



, not sure...  I think he's fought Spiderman so much as the rest of Spiderman's RG.


			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> -  Whirlwind



, Wow!  He's from my hometown of Kansas City.    Not to sure how they would have met, but he might be an interesting back up character. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Villain Archetypes    (choose  the best fit, or 2 if needed)



o Brute, has a tendency to resort to this...
o Crazed, is very crazed with her desire for revenge.
o Insecure, I can see her trying to prove her ability to carry out her plans of revenge to impress Doc Ock.  (Her creator)
o Savage, it's a natural extension of her brutish tendencies.
o Rampager, an natural extension of her brutish and savage tendencies.  (Though not uncontrolled, it would be planned to draw out her targets.) 
o Selfish, she would very much put her teammates at risk to get her revenge.
o Fanatic, in her desire to destroy Spiderman like only Eddie Brock and her can be...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Villain Motivations   (choose the best fit,  or 2 if needed)



o Revenge, an obvious. 
ß Mind Controled, Her mind has been altered without her permission or desire...



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Please detail your Personality



o Attitude toward others, they are tools to be used to their best advantage...  
o Behavior toward others, it depends upon how useful they are, a rather nice tool would be treated with respect, maybe even an equal, someone with no value is only a good shield/hostage or as food.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Objectives  (choose 1 to 3 if needed)



Top being the most important and the bottom being less so.
o Revenge

Everything else is just tools for the above...  If she did kill spider-man and the various spider-women I think her desire for revenge would go down a list of people who have offended her, any other superheroes that get in her way...  (Once the heroes are all gone Doc Ock would probably be next.)



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> Power Archetypes



o Powerhouse / Brick

I think that one best describes SW, but she also has range attacks.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 20, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know I've read this passage more than a few times, and each time I find myself OFFENDED.  No other way around it, all I asked was rather or not we had a legitimate chance of success or if we where going to be railroaded to what ever ultimate destination you have in mind.





sorry man...
don't be offended -  it might have read that way too you,  but I am  NOT  intending to do so.
Me...  I'm just looking to have a fun game.

I might have slipped into my over simplified description and generalism from habit...  I totally didn't mean to offend.

sometimes I over-explain.

Q:  Do you have a chance of success...?
A:  Yes.  Absolutely,  just like any other game. 

the only addition to that is it's likely to get tougher as you go...  perhaps being easier up front.  The MORE you succeed the harder it will be because you'll be attracting stronger Heroes to stop your crimewave.

I don't plan to continually hand out  "missions"  in full detail.  My idea/plan is to present some things for you guys and eventually you'll completely be planning  "jobs"  on your own  -  then I  (as GM)  mount the reactive defenses from the event,  any natural alarms, police and the heroes that come to stop you.

Your autonomy will grow as the game goes.

Hopefully everyone will be excited to be  VERY  proactive.  That's another  "genre convention"  I should mention...
Villains tend to be proactive,  they make the plans that heroes have to deal with.
Heroes  (in games and comics, and most other RPGs)  tend to be  REactive in nature waiting for the villains or the GM to hand out the plot.

eventually you guys could be making the plot!!

I might say  (as an NPC)  "we need an advanced alloy for  xxx...  MAKE this happen!"  and you guys may decide that the best place to get an alloy of such need would be to learn IronMan's secret identity to steal his armor!


as far as Spiderwoman goes.
it's true I have a soft spot for most of the other more "classic" villains but that does not mean that I'll treat you any differently.

I meant what I said...
I LIKE the fact you've chosen a character that is:
-  the girl
-  the homicidal maniac 
-  the new guy

and the new factor works really well with the fact that your not too familiar with the characters yourself.  It totally fits for your character to not be too familiar.

use it.  

-kev-


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> sorry man...




Don't worry about it we're cool. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> eventually you guys could be making the plot!!



I very much like the idea.   I'm use to it sort of but I worry about over stepping my bounds and tip toeing on the DM's shoes.



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> and the new factor works really well with the fact that your not too familiar with the characters yourself.  It totally fits for your character to not be too familiar.




Yeah I know, I figured I would be hell I'm 27, and have more comics then days I've been alive...  (Well maybe not quite true, but I have a run of Uncanny X-men from 180-current day with only like two issues missing.)

I still think it’s a good call. 



			
				Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> use it.




Cool, I shall do that.   Oh just so you know, I have a soft spot for villains you can sympathize with.  (Reason why I think Batman has the best rogues gallery ever, so I might try to capture some of that...)

Of course it hardly matters if she is mad, "Hell has no Wrath like a Woman Scorned"


----------



## quill (Aug 20, 2004)

Gray Pumpkin, If you bring back Viper, I might just do Eel I instead of the second one, then throw in Cobra and its the Serpent Squad back in action baby!  Maybe Eel, Viper and Porcupine were all in the same room in a coma 

Kev, the power stunts are two pints each and there is a flaw: Device for six points (as they are part of the battlesuit) Sorry about that.

*Archetype*: Insecure (he met Eel I at a self help group and got mixed up with Nebulon as a result, and he was having self doubts before he died...um nearly died I mean  ) and Loyal henchman (look at all the groups he's been with..I'm amazed he was never a Master of Evil! )  He does have some leadership having planned a job or two but I think he'd rather be Crossbones than the Red Skull.

*Motivation*:  Greed (he didn't get into this business for kicks you know.  If only the Army would have paid for his suit...)

Pride He's pretty darn proud of that suit and the fact he's 'one of the first costumed criminals of his generation'  He's a veteran of this business and expects to be treated like one.

*How he views others*:  he's worked with all kinds and learned to be a pro through it all.  He knows what he needs to get the job done and what people to watch out for.  

*How he treats others*:  Professionally.  This is a profession you know and a little respect goes a long way.  Granted if he doesn't get respect in return, that's a different story.  He's not a cold blooded killer, but if someone ticks him off they might end up in jail while everyone else gets away...

*Objectives:* Wealth and respect

*Power Archetypes*: Battlesuit Blaster

As for all those other villians...he's probably heard of 95 % of them and met them in various 'Bars with no name'  He has worked with Rhino and Atlas (back in the Power Man days).  Maybe Beetle too when he worked for Justin Hammer.  He and Whirlwind were Batroc's brigade at one time


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 20, 2004)

I’ve been thinking some more about Batroc, since he’s a mercenary he should have some way of landing jobs. I thought about the contacts feat but reading the feat it doesn’t seem to fit as it deals more with favors and I’m thinking more of a way to know who wants what done to whom. Would this be gather information? Knowledge (underworld)? Profession?


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 20, 2004)

> Gray Pumpkin, If you bring back Viper, I might just do Eel I instead of the second one, then throw in Cobra and its the Serpent Squad back in action baby! Maybe Eel, Viper and Porcupine were all in the same room in a coma



The return of the Serpent Squad would be cool indeed! Viper is definitely my first choice for my back up character.
It’ll be intresting to see how long Batroc makes it. One thing about the Batroc in the comics, despite all his going on about being the greatest fighter, he was never shy about hoofing it when things went south, I plan to do the same if I can.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 20, 2004)

If there is still room I'd love to play.

I'd be interested in playing Bullet (he seemed to have a lot of depth)
Flying Tiger (I always just thought he was cool) and Kangaroo (who I renamed Outback when I GM'd) I consider myself a master of obscure Marvel villains, so I'd love to play even more obscure villians such as Marvel's Death-Stroke (and his goon henchmen the Terminators), Daddy Longlegs, Lunatik, ooo how about Meteor Man aka the Looter?


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 20, 2004)

- Trapster: Relies too much on his gun.
- Stiltman: Please.
- Taskmaster: Doesn’t like him. He’s bothered that he can copy his skills so easily. He says that the Taskmaster is nothing more than a soulless mime.
- all of the villains from the Thunderbolts: He’s worked for Zemo before, capable leader.
- Mister Hyde: Probably a little frightened of his power, though he wouldn’t admit it. (I see online that they worked together before but it’s not a story I am familiar with)
- Whirlwind: He’s OK. Blames him and the Porcupine for the failure of that incarnation of the Brigade. But he would work with him again.

o Archetype: Flamboyant- Batroc is all about his zany Frenchman style.

o Motivation: Greed- He's a mercenary after all./Thrills-Batroc thrives on the thrill of battle.

o Attitude toward others: Batroc tends to think of others as his lessers, but he doesn’t hold it against them, after all not everyone can be as great as Batroc.

o Behavior toward others: While full of himself Batroc is generally amiable towards others, unless of course they challenge him or insult him in some way in which case they must be put in their place. He will however put up with more from an employer, especially very powerful ones.

o Objective: Self Aggrandizement-Everyone should know of Batroc’s greatness/Revenge-Not so much revenge as a desire to best Captain America his greatest foe

o Power Archetype: Martial Artist/Fighter


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 20, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> I might say  (as an NPC)  "we need an advanced alloy for  xxx...  MAKE this happen!"  and you guys may decide that the best place to get an alloy of such need would be to learn IronMan's secret identity to steal his armor!




In the manstream Marvel Comics, the world knows Tony Stark is Iron Man   He revealed himself a year or two ago.  He's also Secretary of Defense for the United States now.

*wonder what sort of plots Madcap could cook up......  *


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2004)

I am looking for alternate villain, and I must tell for now, none have the charm of the Enforcers to me. I'll come out with at least one alternete next week (yeah, I am off for the week-end, so I dunno if I will be online during that time).


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 20, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> If there is still room I'd love to play.
> 
> I'd be interested in playing Bullet (he seemed to have a lot of depth)
> Flying Tiger (I always just thought he was cool) and Kangaroo (who I renamed Outback when I GM'd) I consider myself a master of obscure Marvel villains, so I'd love to play even more obscure villians such as Marvel's Death-Stroke (and his goon henchmen the Terminators), Daddy Longlegs, Lunatik, ooo how about Meteor Man aka the Looter?





we have 7 on the team...
I could go with 8 I suppose  (two teams of four at times!).
I don't want you to go  TOO  obscure,  'cause that's not really the idea...  These are villains joining together that have been on the verge of becoming something...  They've had to do battle with the big leagues at one time or another BECAUSE they were tougher than the simple thugs.  Sure they may have ended up being a joke to the Super Hero,  but that's when we take over...
It's 2004 and the  "jokes"  of the criminal costume underworld are banding together to become something greater!
At least that's the mission statement that I've thought about...  it probably isn't the same for all the members.  and doesn't have to be.

But if you come it with  NO  reputation of having fought with the big boys,  even the C-Tier guys won't accept you.  
Heck - the Enforcers are the perfect example...  they're considered a joke to most heroes -  but they HAVE fought Spiderman and done better than held their own,  that's saying something.

I'm not looking for one-time appearance obscure.
I'm looking for  villains  that have a little bit of a history of being in the C-league...  that type of Obscure.


soap-box  aside...
I think that Bullet would be a fun addition.  He's about the style of an Enforcer but with a little higher credibility I think...
Deathstroke might be a good option.

so yeah -  jump in the thread,  I'll try and have everything needed to hammer down getting everyone's final character stats by the end of the weekend  and  figure out when to start the game for next week.
real soon I think.

looking awesome everyone...
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 20, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> In the manstream Marvel Comics, the world knows Tony Stark is Iron Man   He revealed himself a year or two ago.  He's also Secretary of Defense for the United States now.
> 
> *wonder what sort of plots Madcap could cook up......  *





heheheh...
I might have to grad a bunch of the main titles this weekend to  "catch-up"  to current continuity in the main comics for the universe.
My hey-day of comics were  the  80s-90s  and now I buy spot issues of things I like  but  only seriously follow the Ultimate Lines with Marvel  nowadays.

So I have the long history -  just need to be updated on all the current goings on in the Marvel Universe.

-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 20, 2004)

Heh, good luck on that, dude.  I follow a few Marvel titles, have for the past several years, some for most of my comic-reading life, and I'm still confused as heck at times 

The Marvel Directory is a good place for updates (though the site's not really been updated in about a year) and Uncanny X-Men.net, which has a smaller focus (X-Folks only), but is _very_ detailed and is only a few months behind in major updates.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> so yeah -  jump in the thread,  I'll try and have everything needed to hammer down getting everyone's final character stats by the end of the weekend  and  figure out when to start the game for next week.
> real soon I think.
> 
> looking awesome everyone...
> -kev-




Okay cool..

I will officially go with
Bullet (fought Daredevil a couple of times well known enforcer/hitman, even has done government work)

Flying Tiger (has fought Spider Woman, then Iron Man, recently joined the Masters of Evil and fought T-Bolts)

and how about Killer Shrike? (fought Bloodstone, Iron Man, Spidey, and Capt. America he is a regular employee of Justin Hammer)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> Here's my first pass at Batroc. Comments and suggestions are welcome
> 
> BATROC THE LEAPER, PL: 9, , Name: Georges Batroc, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +8, DEF 23/18;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +11, RANGED +11, MENTAL +7, SV: DMG +6, FORT +2, REF +15, WILL 0;  STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 14.
> 
> ...




No offense but I have trouble seeing Batroc leap 300 some odd feet with his Super-Leap on a full round action. (That's what the extra does right? doubles the distance per power level so 4 ranks would be x16 the distance)


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 21, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> So, if you know the enforcer from the standard Marvel Universe, and have some suggestion how to spend my last points, gfi, or I'll just devellop myself a bit on them, on what they have done up to now.





The biggest difference AFIACT is Fancy Dan is a master of Judo and has trained his hands to strike through bricks and such. He wasn't so much of a Gun guy. Certainly not an expert in Mainstream Marvel.

He could flip opponents Larger/stronger then himself routinely (Improved Trip)
and his "Judo Chops" easily broke boards (Strike) He was a real little guy who always went HTH so I assume he had Attack Finesse.


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 21, 2004)

> No offense but I have trouble seeing Batroc leap 300 some odd feet with his Super-Leap on a full round action. (That's what the extra does right? doubles the distance per power level so 4 ranks would be x16 the distance)




None Taken.
This why I put up here so others could comment on stuff like this. I had actually originally meant to take that as a partial extra but then spaced it somehow. I’m figuring 2 levels might be more in the ballpark of what Batroc could do.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> None Taken.
> This why I put up here so others could comment on stuff like this. I had actually originally meant to take that as a partial extra but then spaced it somehow. I’m figuring 2 levels might be more in the ballpark of what Batroc could do.




Hmm..What does that come out to? 80 feet? I would say Batroc could soundly best the world record (what almost 29') but is still in that ballpark, at least in my opinion.   

My other comments might be to up his strength. Batroc soundly bested his men in arm wrestling and I think he was listed in my 1st MU Handbook as lifting 500 lbs.

And Batroc recently has taken to using two whip canes, which he was quite proficient with. 

I found a recent pic of him at http://comicscentral.tripod.com/marvelheroes/b/batroc.htm

Not a bad look but I prefer the traditional cheezy costume.

Hope this helps...


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 22, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> you'd all know either by name or having worked with  OR  fought with the following,  you can choose how you feel about them personally and professionally: -kev-




These are assuming I am playing Bullet.

-  Trapster

Hmm..Better Name then "Paste Pot Pete" I suppose he gave a good enough showing his last couple times out.

-  Stiltman

Heh..your kiddin' right?

-  Taskmaster

Must be nice to have all that skill and never have to work for it.  Bullet's a little jealous on how easy Taskmaster seems to have it, but is still in slight awe of his prowess.

-  the Wizard

If the guy is so smart why does he keep on trying to take on jokers outta his league. 

-  all of the villains from the Thunderbolts 

Zemo's obviously rich and spoiled...Bullet would work with most of the rest if he had to. Generally neutral feeling on average.

-  most of Spiderman's rogue's gallery

Spidey is a tough character..since everyone and thier brother has tried to take him out and failed. Most are stupid to keep trying. also...Animal motifs are dumb.

-  Mister Hyde

Bullet is used to being the biggest and toughest gut on the block...anyone bigger and tougher needs to find thier own block...especially ones who drool and go ape- all the time. The guy definitely aint professional.

-  Whirlwind

Bullet would like to take him drinkin' and see if he can still spin like that!


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 22, 2004)

> Hmm..What does that come out to? 80 feet? I would say Batroc could soundly best the world record (what almost 29') but is still in that ballpark, at least in my opinion.



Maybe but there is such a thing as being too accurate which, when comes to comics and gaming in general, is often a mistake. I need to be able to get around the city and it’s no fun to be left behind while everyone flies, teleports etc, off. Besides, it basically means he could, taking a full round action, jump from the goal line to a bit passed the 25 yard line, I seen him drawn making leaps that are easily in that ballpark. Despite the occasional attempts by the respective companies to stat out comicbook characters they usally do what the writer wants them to do.



> My other comments might be to up his strength. Batroc soundly bested his men in arm wrestling and I think he was listed in my 1st MU Handbook as lifting 500 lbs.



That’s another one of those gray areas but in any case with extra effort he can currently lift 700 lbs, 350 otherwise. Still it’s a good point and something to think about.


----------



## quill (Aug 22, 2004)

here's my first shot at Eel II

 EEL II
PL: 9
Electrical thug

Name: Edward Lavell
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 192 lbs
Hair: brown
Eyes: brown
Occupation: Professional criminal

Base of Ops: mobile



<B>STAT BLOCK</B>
"EEL II, PL: 9, Electrical thug, Name: Edward Lavell, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +7, DEF 19/15;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +9, RANGED +10, MENTAL +8, SV: DMG +2, FORT +2, REF +5, WILL +2;  STR 12, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Bluff +4, Electronics +6, Diplomacy +4, Escape Artist +7, Gather Info +4, Intimidate +4, Streetwise +4, Move Silent +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +4, Spot +2, Taunt +2. 

FEATS: Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks), Connected (knows people who can help), Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent), Imp. Initiative (+4 to initiative), Lightning Reflexes (+2 ref saves), Slippery Eel (1/2 time to make escape artist check), Tainted Network (deny connected feat to another), Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit/dmg ranged attacks in 30 ft), Attack Focus  ( +1 attack energy blast), Surprise Strike ( +1 dmg/2 pls if target flat), Toughness (+2 to damage saves). 

POWERS: ELECTRICITY CONTROL (COSTUME) [+9], Extra: Energy blast [+9], Stunt: Dual Damage, Extra: Combat sense (electric field) [+5], Extra: Light control (glow in dark) [+2], Stunt: Immunity (electricity), Flaw: Device, Super Skill: Escape Artist (grease) [+3], flaw: Device (part of costume). 

COST: abilities 24, combat 28, skills 21, feats 22, powers 40, weakness 0, total 135. 
"


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 24, 2004)

*the CASTING CALL  finals*

I'm finishing my organizational stuff for the game.
Correct me if I'm wrong,  but this is the final team.

I need each of you to email me your Excel Character sheets, and your second choice if you want.  Email me even if you don't have the Excel... I'd like to get your email addresses in case I need to send anything privately.
Currently I have:  Batroc,  Porcupine,  Eel II.  (although they may need updated)  

If you don't have or don't use Excel I can help with that as I mentioned.

then go paste your final stat block and all other stuff about your villain in the NEW rogue's gallery for the game. 


*VILLAINOUS................................... *  
In-Game Story  |  Out of Character  |  Rogue's Gallery
------------------------------------------------


*BATROC the LEAPER   *  
(as played by GreyPumpkin)  

*PORCUPINE   *  
(as played by Quill)

*BLACKLASH  *  
(as played by Nuke261)  

*ODDBALL   *  

*MONTANA & the Enforcers  * 

*MADCAP*
(as played by Hand of Vecna)  

*SPIDERWOMAN IV  *  
(as played by BrotherShatterstone)

*BULLET  *  
(as played by Hero for Hire)


-kev-
kperrine@aii.edu

after final looks we'll be ready to play.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm still waiting for that Excel help...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm still waiting word on rather or not my rough draft for spider-woman worked or not...


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2004)

I really love the idea for this game, but I don't think I'm going to be able to post regularly enough to warrant a spot.  Thanks anyway, and good luck with the game!


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2004)

I am back from a great trip to Gen Con and have sent Kevin my stats for Blacklash.  Hopefully he will think they are wonderful and I will be all set to play!!!

Can't Wait!

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2004)

BULLET, PL: 9, Humongous Hitman, Name: Unknown, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +4, DEF 15/15;  SPEED 50;  MELEE +13, RANGED +8, MENTAL +11, SV: DMG +11, FORT +9, REF 0, WILL +3;  STR 20, DEX 10, CON 20, INT 12, WIS 16, CHA 16. 

SKILLS: (Ranks Only) Bluff +5, Diplomacy +5, Gather Info +5, Hide +5, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (Black Ops) +5, Listen +5, Profession (Federal Agent) +5, Sense Motive +5, Spot +5. 

FEATS: Connected (knows people who can help), Chokehold (when grappling, can suffocate), Imp. Grapple (can grapple one-handed), Imp. Initiative (+4 to initiative), Power Attack ((- attack), (+ dmg bonus), 5 max), Surprise Strike ( +1 dmg/2 pls if target flat), Toughness (+2 to damage saves). 

POWERS: SUPER-CON [+4], Extra: Growth (Flaw: Permanent) [+2], Extra: Running [+4], Power Stunt: Immunity Poison, STRIKE (FLAW: ONLY FOR CHARGE ATTACK) [+4]. 

WEAK: Quirk (will do anything to protect son). 

COST: abilities 34, combat 34, skills 25, feats 14, powers 38, weakness -10, total 135.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 25, 2004)

More info on Bullet is at
http://www.marveldirectory.com/individuals/b/bullet.htm

Also this is some additional info
History : 
Bullet has been working for years for some marginally legal government agency involved with the militaro-industrial complex and the Maffia. At one point, this agency was manipulated by the Kingpin to get some eco-activists off the back of one of his proxies, and Bullet ended up fighting Daredevil. He did so a second time after a misunderstanding involving his son, and a third when Typhoid Mary kidnapped his son and ordered him to beat Daredevil up. Shortly after, he entered the private sector and became a merc. He was logically involved with the Kingpin and sent on en errand during which he was defeated by Daredevil. 
His sole non-Daredevil appearance, AFAIK, was after that mission, when he was part of the attempted mass escape at the Vault. 

Description : 
Bullet is extremely massive, being 6'11" and listed at 390lbs, though he looks more like 490. He's built a bit like the Kingpin or Doctor Faustus. He has receding shoulder-length brown-red hair, and a moustache. He wears a blue-black jump suit, with just a thin white line going vertically from his left shoulder to his left sole. The jump suit incorporates heavy leather gloves, and an removable black mask that covers the lower two-third of his head, with just two holes for his eyes. 

Personality: 
Bullet has been well-described in the Player's Handbook to the MU as "a lonely, alienated man who makes his living by beating and killing others. He is a fairly casual killer, but he is also a devoted father". He's the product of a depressive, urban, criminal, corrupt environment. He spends his time in stakeouts, petty sanctioning, leg-breaking and strange missions ; but what he likes to do best is hang out in a seedy NYC bar where he can drink beer, play pool and occasionally beat someone up out of boredom. 
Bullet's son, Lance, is an elementary school survivalist and has a phobia about nuclear war, which he thinks will happen any minute now. His father does not understand him at all ; they live in separate apartments. 
In combat Bullet is very direct ; his most common attack is a powerful Charge maneuver. Four hundred pounds of abnormally powerful muscles will easily take down interior walls and many brick walls. Yet he has demonstrated a sneaky side, and has used ambush techniques to great effectiveness. He is not above "playing 'possum" to get the drop on someone, and has done so in the past.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

Kev, hey I hate to be the bringer of bad news but I'm going to withdraw from this game also...  I've over extended again and I would rather drop from the games that affect the less number of people IC.  We haven't started yet so this seems like a good choice. 

Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 25, 2004)

No Bro Shatterstone?  Pooh  

=====

Question (which I've asked Kenson but have yet to receive a reply on):  according to the _Annual_, when a PC with Regeneration/Resurrection dies, they make a DC 20 Constitution check (adding in their ranks in Resurrection); if they succedd, they resurrect.  However, each time they resurrect, they lose a point of Constitution, which can be regained through expenditure of earned pp.  Also, a somewhat common method of permanently killing the character (such as a stake through the heart, being burned to ashes, or using a blessed/holy weapon) must be named.

Now, given that Madcap seems no worse for wear after he resurrects, would you allow me to get an Extra on his Resurrection that would make it so he _doesn't_ lose a point of Constitution every time he resurrects?

And, given that no way has yet been found that can permanently kill Madcap, would you allow an Extra on his Resurrection that'd allow him to circumvent that restriction?  If not, I've little problem in saying that the only way he can't resurrect is to burn him completely to ashes & then spread the ashes over a very wide (50 meters/yards or so) area.  He's been very badly burned before, yes, and regenerated back from it in little time, but he's never been burned completely to ashes.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 25, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> No Bro Shatterstone?  Pooh




two down...  oh well, at least this way I know for sure the players want to play.

and I had just finished Excel character sheets for both Madcap and Spiderwoman  (they're at work,  I'm home sick  or  I'd email them to you now)  but  send me your email address  and I'll send it first thing tomorrow.




			
				Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Question (which I've asked Kenson but have yet to receive a reply on):  according to the _Annual_, when a PC with Regeneration/Resurrection dies, they make a DC 20 Constitution check (adding in their ranks in Resurrection); if they succedd, they resurrect.  However, each time they resurrect, they lose a point of Constitution, which can be regained through expenditure of earned pp.  Also, a somewhat common method of permanently killing the character (such as a stake through the heart, being burned to ashes, or using a blessed/holy weapon) must be named.
> 
> Now, given that Madcap seems no worse for wear after he resurrects, would you allow me to get an Extra on his Resurrection that would make it so he _doesn't_ lose a point of Constitution every time he resurrects?
> 
> And, given that no way has yet been found that can permanently kill Madcap, would you allow an Extra on his Resurrection that'd allow him to circumvent that restriction?  If not, I've little problem in saying that the only way he can't resurrect is to burn him completely to ashes & then spread the ashes over a very wide (50 meters/yards or so) area.  He's been very badly burned before, yes, and regenerated back from it in little time, but he's never been burned completely to ashes.





sorry I must have missed that question.
yes and yes on the extras...

good to note.
I'm starting to play  Mr. Immortal  in a different PbP game and I'll need to note that in.  

soon as I see stats from everyone we'll be ready to start.
I believe I have basics from:

the Enforcers
Porcupine
Batroc
Madcap


I haven't looked over Bullet's yet.
If you haven't emailed me yet, please do so at  
kperrine@aii.edu
I'd like to have your email addresses in case I need to email you anything.

game soon soon!!
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 25, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> two down...  oh well, at least this way I know for sure the players want to play.
> -kev-





I should say..  I'd be cool with those folks coming back after the game gets going if they read and like it enough.

I didn't mean to sound dismissive,  after I reread I didn't want to give that impression.
alls cool
-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 26, 2004)

My e-mail is howelljb@rocketmail.com

Here is my final version of Madcap.



> *Madcap (Unrevealed), PL 9 (135 points)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 26, 2004)

I should have my final version of Batroc up sometime tomorrow (Thursday).


----------



## quill (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's the final Porcupine



STAT BLOCK
"PORCUPINE, PL: 9, Veteran super criminal, Name: Alex Gentry, male, Size: Medium; INIT: +2, DEF 17/15;  SPEED 30, FLIGHT 25;  MELEE +9, RANGED +9, MENTAL +8, SV: DMG +3, FORT +3, REF +2, WILL +2;  STR 16, DEX 14, CON 16, INT 14, WIS 14, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Bluff +2, Computers* +2, weapons +8, Diplomacy +2, Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +2. 

FEATS: Accurate Attack ( (- dmg bonus), (+ attack roll),  5 max), Attack Focus  ( +1 attack (ranged), All-Out Attack ((-dodge), (+attack), 5 max), Far Shot (increase range increment by 1/2), Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit/dmg ranged attacks in 30 ft), Precise Shot (no penalty attacking targets in melee ), Villain's Luck (+1 villain point). 

POWERS: BATTLESUIT (ARMOR) [+9], Extra: Energy field (quills) [+6], Extra: Flight (jet boots) [+5], Extra: Energy blast (Concussion bombs) [+9], Extra: Multifire [+9], Extra Autofire [+9], Stunt: Snare (liquid cement) [+9], Stunt: Fatigue (knock-out gas quills) [+9], Stunt: Obscure (smoke screen) [+9], Stunt: Mind control (hypnotic wheels) [+9], Stunt: Darkvision (nightvision lenses), Stunt: Immunity -Suffocation (oxygen), Extra: Super STR (exoskeleton) [+1], Flaw: Device. 

COST: abilities 28, combat 28, skills 9, feats 14, powers 56, weakness 0, total 135. 
"


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Aug 26, 2004)

Final version of Batroc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BATROC THE LEAPAIR, PL: 9, , Name: Georges Batroc, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +8, DEF 23/18;  SPEED 30;  MELEE +11, RANGED +11, MENTAL +7, SV: DMG +6, FORT +2, REF +15, WILL 0;  STR 14, DEX 18, CON 14, INT 10, WIS 10, CHA 14. 

SKILLS: Acrobatics* +7, Balance +4, Bluff +5, Climb +5, Diplomacy +2, Disable Dev* +4, Drive* +2, Gather Info +2, Hide +2, Intimidate +2, Jump +7, Move Silent +2, Pilot* +2, Sense Motive +4, Sleight/Hand* +4, Taunt +7. 

FEATS: Attack Finesse  (use dex mod. for melee attacks), Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent), Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save), Expertise ((- attack), (+ def), 5 max), Imp. Initiative (+4 to initiative), Imp. Trip (when tripping, can immediately attack), Instant Stand (standing up is a free action), Lightning Reflexes (+2 ref saves), Power Attack ((- attack), (+ dmg bonus), 5 max), Surprise Strike ( +1 dmg/2 pls if target flat), Takedown Attack (make add'tl attack if you stun), Arch-Nemesis (+2 attacks & saves vs. nemesis). 

POWERS: AMAZING SAVE (REFLEX) [+9], AMAZING SAVE (DAMAGE) [+4], LEAPING (TRAINING) [+4], Extra: Super-Leap [+4], Extra: Bouncing [+4], STRIKE (SAVATE) [+3]. 

COST: abilities 20, combat 37, skills 23, feats 24, powers 31, weakness 0, total 135.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 27, 2004)

I have a couple quick questions about Evasion (since I am not REAL familiar with MnM)
Batroc has evasion, a ref save of +15 (due to amazing save ref +9) and amazing save dmg at +4. What does this make his dmg save really? Would his Amazing Save Dmg of +4 be useless until flatfooted due to power level restrictions? Or does Amazing Ref not add to Evasion?


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't know about amazing reflexes.  But from other threads, evasion replaces the other saves when used.  So it the power level wouldn't come into play in that case.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 27, 2004)

If you've got Evasion, ou use your total Reflex save modifier instead of your total Damage save modifier when making Damage saves.  You cannot Evade damage from Area atacks, nor can you use evasion whenever you are denied your Dexterity bonus to Defense.  Batroc has an effective Damage save of +15.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Aug 27, 2004)

*Issue #1*

alright...
almost time!!

Expect to see the opening of issue #1 by the beginning of this coming week!

If you have any character updates let me know.
PS. thanks for giving the info on rule/evasion Vecna.


post your Stat Block in the  VILLAINSOUS Rogue Gallary.
see you in a few.
-kev-


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2004)

Kev,
Don't know if my stats for Blacklash have been okayed but I will post them and can always edit if need be.

I have been flipping through back issues this week featuring many of our group, this should be great fun.

As for Blacklash's motivation:
He has been at the top of the ladder, even if it was for a split second.  He started his career with a couple of wins against Iron Man and has spent the rest of the time getting thrashed by any hero in a costume.  He could always go back to weapons design and rake in cash that way, but there is no glory in that.  Mark knows he WILL make it back to the big time.  He just needs to be a little more careful.  He figures a group will help him achieve a few victories and his talents will take care of the rest.  He is looking forward to having the money to waste on girls, booze and cars.  Again.  He also believes that success will impress his parents and they will accept him back into their lives.

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2004)

I've posted the Enforcers. I think that image give a good idea of the team.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 28, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Batroc has an effective Damage save of +15.




Thank You sir for edifying me. You are a gentlemen and a scholar.   

+15 Wow...That's impressive.


----------



## hero4hire (Aug 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've posted the Enforcers. I think that image give a good idea of the team.




Thats a pretty cool pic. A bit different from the Enforcers I am used to, but I haven't read any of the Ultimate stuff. Still cool nonetheless.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 28, 2004)

Ooh, an idea!  Since the Immunity (Energy) feat turns Lethal energy attacks into Stun energy attacks, it might be better for Madcap to have the Immnity power as an Extra on his Regeneration rather than Amazing Save/Damage.   I'm thinking Immunity to Chemical, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Gravity, Kinetic, Light, Radiation, and Sonic.

Also, would an Immunity to Pain super-feat be allowed?

Kevin, is it too late for an 11th-hour character alteration?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello?  Kevin?  Anybody?  Bueller?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't know about Kevin but I think I saw Bueller a minute ago.

Nuke


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 1, 2004)

sorry for my recent abscence,  I'm better now.
I had to cancel my other PbP game,  due to being TOO big and lack of interest  (not for everyone).

anyway - that's  GOOD  for this game idea,  that gives me more devotion to it! 

last minute character alterations are fine.
Get all character stats to me by the end of this week at latest.

I plan to do the opening for the game ISSUE #1  before the end of this week.  and then plan to post every THREE days or so.

thanks for hanging in with me.
The first  "storyline"  will be a mission based theme,  a THEFT  that will involve a couple stages ... including a couple test runs to test the team!

The planning of the capers will be COMPLETELY up to you as a group after I set the goal by your benefactor...

later I'll open it up to having YOU create the entire  goal  for the capers!
hope this is cool...
-kev-


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds good to me. Looking forward to playing.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 2, 2004)

w00t!

I took off Madcap's Amazing Save/Damage, and added Immunity (Chemical, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Gravity, Kinetic, Pain, Radiation, and Sonic).  Plunging his hand into a vat of acid'll still strip the flesh off his hand, same as it would any other normal person, but the flesh'll quickly regrow, and he'll be no worse for it.  He could swan dive off the Sears Tower, he'll splat all over the pavement, but he'll quickly get back up (in part because all the damage was Stun damage, not Lethal).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 2, 2004)

All that seems nice with me.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 2, 2004)

I am still around and ready to go!

Actually I picked up the new Marvel Legends Spider-Man Sinister Six box set (that is a really long title) and it is great!  And it has me even more pumped for this game.  

Nuke


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 2, 2004)

bare with me a few more days.
it's almost the weekend  -  Labor Day!!

-kev-


----------



## quill (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm still here and good to go, although I'll be out of town on the weekend and out of computer contact


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 3, 2004)

I am good to go this weekend.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll be around most of the weekend (and hoping the rain from Frances don't flood my apartment).


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 5, 2004)

<bump>


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 7, 2004)

*begins sawing own leg off*


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 7, 2004)

So has this game gone by the wayside?


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 7, 2004)

Assuming it hasn't, may I play?  I'm particularly keen on Mr Hyde or Bushwhacker...


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 7, 2004)

Assuming it hasn't, may I play?  I'm particularly keen on Mr Hyde.  If he's not appropriate, given a few hours I can come up with a few alternates.  Sorry for not being prepared, just stumbled across demongg's post on the Atomic Think Tank and thought I'd throw my hat in.
Please?


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 7, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> So has this game gone by the wayside?




*NO.*
The game is ON!!    
I was unavailable for the weekend holiday.
Today the boards have been EXTREMELY slow,  but I plan to post the beginning of issue one by this afternoon.  (read my next post for "special" instructions)




			
				BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> Assuming it hasn't, may I play?  I'm particularly keen on Mr Hyde.  If he's not appropriate, given a few hours I can come up with a few alternates.  Sorry for not being prepared, just stumbled across demongg's post on the Atomic Think Tank and thought I'd throw my hat in.
> Please?




I would LOVE to see  MR. HYDE  in the group!!
Check the first messages in this thread to find all the  character build info.
The basics are:
PL10,  Skills 2:1,  With the addition of the Villain Point rules.
Use "Simpson's Character Builder"  for Excel  if you can.
Stay true to the character's concept.
email the finished character asap for approval.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 7, 2004)

*ISSUE #1  posting instructions*

*mutants and masterminds * 
P . R . E . S . E . N . T . S​
*VILLAINOUS*
*m a r v e l . m i n i o n s*​
_________________________

*issue #0*
_"*an offer they can't refuse*"_​*_________________________*​
_Welcome gentle  WRITERS  to the opening issue of "Villainous" the first ever look into the lives, loves and larceny of Marvel's Mighty Minions!
In the first of our THEIV-A-RIFIC issues we shall open in  "MEDIA RES",  that translates to "in the middle of" for all you knuckle dragger monosyllabic thugs out there!  More to the point - this is where the ACTION is!!  Lot's of "all-cap" words,  a plethora of "explanation points" and a myriad of action verbs!

The kick here folks is that your merry marvelous master of the game,  hereafter known as GM,  gets a breather from the verbose and wordsmithing...  _ *"WHAT?!!?!?" *   you say!!

_Here's the protocol for Issue #0...


Imagine your Villain  (the hero of his OWN tale)  in the middle of his latest caper...  Describe  (not too longly)  the scene and the plot of your mission. 

This should be a mission, a heist, whatever type of crime,  etc...  created by  YOU.  Maybe you needed the money,  maybe it's payback... whatever - this was YOUR brainchild.

Go hogs wild!
Give'me the flavor text,  show off your Villain's powers in your opening scene...  Toss out some dialogue to get us familiar with his style.  Trash on some poor guards or heroic minions.......  The choice is yours!_
The only rules for this flavorful setup that  YOU'RE  creating for yourself are:
-  no heroes or other villains... don't incluce any  (that's for me to do)
-  make the plot attainable for  YOUR  level of Villain  (no taking over the world yet)
-  make it in a cool location, memorable...  a cool place to fight!!
-  you HAVE NOT achieved your goal yet.....  you're about too, but not yet.
-  In fact,  write - RIGHT up to the point when a SUPERHERO will be coming to stop you...
-  write the BEGINNING  up something like this:

*CODENAME*:  Stilt Man
*AKA*:  Wilbur Day
*MISSION*:   Steal the Pym-Atomizer to sell on the black market
*TACTICS*:   raise up to the saucer level of the outer tower and smash through the glass, creating havok to daze the crowd and guards.
*LOCATION*:  the Spaceneedle in Seattle where it's on display
*as we join the scene...  * 

_[this would be the 3-6 paragraphs of exciting action opening to my mission, staring Stilt Man!]
Ending in something like:

"...And as the Stilt Man contracted his armored leg to step into the Space Needle tower the elevator made that all familiar  "DING"  sound as it opened to reveal........."_


That should be some opening FUN.
I will then go in and  "take control"  of the scene you've created.  
This won't be a super long set of events.
All your characters  WILL  be apart from one another in this opening  (so no contact between you yet)  but you  WILL be describing the events that lead up to the OFFER  that will extend to roll into  ISSUE #1!

*Questions??*
I'll post the beginning story thread by 6pm tonight  (Tuesday)  then you can begin posting the  MEDIA RES  openings tonight!!

So be thinking about how  YOU  want the  "world"  to be introduced to your Super Villain.  Picture it as the first 1-3 splash pages in a super hero comic,  except it will be focusing on YOU  the villain...
THIS  is your  "screen entrance"  for the first time...  make it dazzling!!


thanks again for being patient with me... this should be awesome fun.
Expect me to reply lots in the beginning to set you up and then approximately once every three days  thereafter.
cool?

I'll post the  ISSUE #0  thread link here later today.
thanks


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

I was thinking of that. You wanted us to have some alternate, and I may have found one, but I am not sure.

As I am mostly familiar with the Ultimate Universe, there is that guy that appear twice in Ultimate Spiderman that is a low thief with two sonic weapon. His a$$ is kicked by Spiderman in a few second each time. That's would really define as a C-Class villain. BUT, I think that guy is reffering to the schocker in the normal Marvel Universe. I don't know much of him, but some said he was not that much a C-class...

So, I dunno if he can be on my alternate list.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 7, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> PL10,  Skills 2:1,  With the addition of the Villain Point rules.
> Use "Simpson's Character Builder"  for Excel  if you can.
> Stay true to the character's concept.
> email the finished character asap for approval.




Pssst.... dontcha mean PL 9, Kev?  That's what ya told us all earlier.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> As I am mostly familiar with the Ultimate Universe, there is that guy that appear twice in Ultimate Spiderman that is a low thief with two sonic weapon. His a$$ is kicked by Spiderman in a few second each time. That's would really define as a C-Class villain. BUT, I think that guy is reffering to the schocker in the normal Marvel Universe. I don't know much of him, but some said he was not that much a C-class...




Yeah, Shocker, and he's definitely a C-Tier Mook Villain.  His biggest stint was as a member of the Masters of Evil (3rd incarnation, I believe).

And, remember, this game's set in the Mainstream MU, not the _Ultimate_ one (a good thing, IMO, since I personally lke the Mainstream MU far better than the _Ult_ MU.)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> And, remember, this game's set in the Mainstream MU, not the _Ultimate_ one (a good thing, IMO, since I personally lke the Mainstream MU far better than the _Ult_ MU.)




Yeah, I know, it is for that reason I was asking if he really was a C-villain. My villain will have a taint of Ultimate Universe, which doesn't mean they won't fit. But if I need to build the Shockers, I'll take alook on internet too to see what background I can find on them.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Pssst.... dontcha mean PL 9, Kev?  That's what ya told us all earlier.





*ARG!
Darn my feeble brain!!*

You're right PL9...  oops...

I may also not get to post that story thread until tonight.  It WILL be done by the end of today though.  Work blows...

-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 8, 2004)

Velmont -- ask and ye shall receive  

Shocker's Stats @ the Classic Marvel board

 Shocker profile @ SpiderFan.org

More Shocker Goodies (including a listing of many comic appearances!)


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 8, 2004)

Sweet.  I'll have a playable build ASAIC.

I am SO looking forward to this...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Velmont -- ask and ye shall receive




Thanks. That will be usefull if I ever need him to be created... and if I need someone to get the Enforcers out of Prison, he got some experience


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm ready, I've got my "Issue #0" intro written


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Question (which I've asked Kenson but have yet to receive a reply on):  according to the _Annual_, when a PC with Regeneration/Resurrection dies, they make a DC 20 Constitution check (adding in their ranks in Resurrection); if they succedd, they resurrect.  However, each time they resurrect, they lose a point of Constitution, which can be regained through expenditure of earned pp.  Also, a somewhat common method of permanently killing the character (such as a stake through the heart, being burned to ashes, or using a blessed/holy weapon) must be named.
> 
> Now, given that Madcap seems no worse for wear after he resurrects, would you allow me to get an Extra on his Resurrection that would make it so he _doesn't_ lose a point of Constitution every time he resurrects?
> 
> And, given that no way has yet been found that can permanently kill Madcap, would you allow an Extra on his Resurrection that'd allow him to circumvent that restriction?  If not, I've little problem in saying that the only way he can't resurrect is to burn him completely to ashes & then spread the ashes over a very wide (50 meters/yards or so) area.  He's been very badly burned before, yes, and regenerated back from it in little time, but he's never been burned completely to ashes.




I've been boning up my MnM rules and noticed under Reincarnate there was an Extra called "Never Say Die" which brings a character back from the dead exactly as he was. I also just bought the annual and in it there is an unkillable ghost character modelled with this.

Maybe You model it using the existing rules like this. Regeneration with Resurrection extra. Reincarnate as a Power Stunt (as per the rules an essentially similiar power is merely a stunt not an extra) allowing you to get Never Say Die as an extra. 

Does this work or am I misunderstanding the rules?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 8, 2004)

Hrm.... interesting take on it.... *ponders*


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

Exhaustion and food made me go into a coma at 9pm when I got home last night...  hence no opening yet.  Today is a MUCH easier work day so it will be up in a few hours.    

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Question (which I've asked Kenson but have yet to receive a reply on): according to the Annual, when a PC with Regeneration/Resurrection dies, they make a DC 20 Constitution check (adding in their ranks in Resurrection); if they succedd, they resurrect. However, each time they resurrect, they lose a point of Constitution, which can be regained through expenditure of earned pp. Also, a somewhat common method of permanently killing the character (such as a stake through the heart, being burned to ashes, or using a blessed/holy weapon) must be named.
> 
> Now, given that Madcap seems no worse for wear after he resurrects, would you allow me to get an Extra on his Resurrection that would make it so he doesn't lose a point of Constitution every time he resurrects?
> 
> And, given that no way has yet been found that can permanently kill Madcap, would you allow an Extra on his Resurrection that'd allow him to circumvent that restriction? If not, I've little problem in saying that the only way he can't resurrect is to burn him completely to ashes & then spread the ashes over a very wide (50 meters/yards or so) area. He's been very badly burned before, yes, and regenerated back from it in little time, but he's never been burned completely to ashes.





I think the Extra for no Con loss is fine.
The Extra for no way to permanently kill him is a little too powerful.  and I'm fine with "burnt to ashes"  as the method of killing,  but not a super specific "spread the ashes, etc..".
I'd think Scattering his atoms would also work if burning to ashes does -  so maybe it's more like  "90% of body is dispersed in some manner".




			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> I've been boning up my MnM rules and noticed under Reincarnate there was an Extra called "Never Say Die" which brings a character back from the dead exactly as he was. I also just bought the annual and in it there is an unkillable ghost character modelled with this.
> 
> Maybe You model it using the existing rules like this. Regeneration with Resurrection extra. Reincarnate as a Power Stunt (as per the rules an essentially similiar power is merely a stunt not an extra) allowing you to get Never Say Die as an extra.
> 
> Does this work or am I misunderstanding the rules?





I think that's one step unnecessary...
If the GM okays it Kenson has also said that any  POWER  can be a Power Stunt or Extra off of another Power.  Also any Power Stunts or Extras listed under OTHER powers can be added on if appropriate.  That's how many Freedom City characters are built.

So I'd say it would be perfectly fine to build this:
Regeneration
  PS:  Reincarnation
     E:  Never Say Die
        E:  No Constitution Loss


I don't have my  M&M books though -  so I may be quoting the power tree wrong.
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Yeah, Shocker, and he's definitely a C-Tier Mook Villain.  His biggest stint was as a member of the Masters of Evil (3rd incarnation, I believe).
> 
> And, remember, this game's set in the Mainstream MU, not the _Ultimate_ one (a good thing, IMO, since I personally lke the Mainstream MU far better than the _Ult_ MU.)





agreed on all.

thanks for clearing that up.
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100199

*The STORY thread for ISSUE #0 
is up and ready for your intros!!*

in the second post on that thread I'd like to have the casting call...

Can each of you write me a quick 2-3 sentence blurb for your
character... Don't make it too long.

*Here are examples from the TEEN TITANS I found that fit the bill:*
------------------------------------------

BEAST BOY
Quick with his tongue and utterly insecure, Beast Boy will do
anything for a laugh...anything. Although Beast Boy is pretty darn
funny, sometimes he leaves others laughing at him instead of with
him. Beast Boy is a shape shifter and can turn into any animal he
wants to.

ROBIN
Kung-fu trained, agile as all get-out, and packing a belt-load of
cool gadgets, Robin is a one-man SWAT team. If Robin has a weakness,
it's that he never, ever gives up. Robin can't walk away from a
dare, can't turn his back on any challenge and always has to win
every argument.

RAVEN
With her shadowy past, eerie telekinetic powers and a bad reputation,
Raven is trying to be good, but she's afraid that-deep down-she is
pure darkness. On top of lacking full control of her abilities,
Raven is also plagued with tumultuous visions of future events. No
wonder she never really smiles.

CYBORG
He's half-man, half-robot and all-Titan. Despite his metallic outer
shell, Cyborg is a pretty sensititve dude. Even though his
cybernetic anatomy gives him enormous strength and loads of weapons,
being only partly human can also be a drag. But that doesn't stop
him from kicking bad guy butt.

STARFIRE
Because she's a being from another world, Starfire desperately wants
to fit in with the people around her. The fact is, Starfire still
has a lot to learn about Earth and its customs. Starfire is no
lightweight: she can fly and fire green starbolts from her hands.
Plus, she's a lot stronger than she looks.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw I don't have final stats for a few people...
can EVERYONE confirm their character and if you're playing??

*CASTING CALL*
*Batroc the Leaper *  ...
*Porcupine*  ...
*Blacklash*  ...   [still need stats]
*the Enforcers*  ...  (Montana, Fancy Dan, Ox)
*Madcap*  ...
*Bullet*  ...   [still need stats]
*Mr. Hyde*  ...   [still need stats]


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 8, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> So I'd say it would be perfectly fine to build this:
> Regeneration
> PS:  Reincarnation
> E:  Never Say Die
> E:  No Constitution Loss




I don't have my book with me, but is the "Never Say Die" extra on Reincarnation the one that made it so you came back exactly the same as when you'd died?  If so, I'd always thought that Extra seemed backwards -- to me, the ability to come back as something different than what you were, something that might be _more difficult_ to kill, should be an Extra.

As is, my version of Madcap has Regeneration, with Immunity, Regrowth, and Resurrection as Extras, and a "True Resurrection" extra (which counts as 2 Extras) that you'd (seemed to) okayed several posts back.  The "True Resurrection" Extra negated the Con loss & removed the "somewhat common method of true death" restriction.  His Regeneration costs 7pp/rank.

Per the errata/updates in the _Annual_, Regrowth lets you re-grow severed limbs with a DC 20 Constitution check (and you add any ranks in Regeneration/Regrowth as a bonus to the die roll), and you can make the check daily (so eventually you will regrow that severed limb unless the DM says so).  The  Resurrection extra on Regeneration was changed so that you just need a DC 20 Constitution check (again adding in ranks in Regeneration/Resurrection as a bonus to the die roll) in order to come back to life (though you only get one check in this instance).  Pre-_Annual_, the Resurrection extra on Regeneration worked just like Reincarnation, in that the DC of the Constitution check to revive increased with each hit you'd suffered (simulating the fact that it's usually easier to resurrect yourself from a gunshot to the head than from, say, being a pile of meat that'd been pushed through a woodchipper).

By the by, if it'll impact your judgement any, Kenson okayed the "True Resurrection" extra which I'd proposed here.

Yes, I am playing; I've even already posted 

The Villainous Rogue's Gallery thread has stats posted thus far for: Madcap, Blacklash, the Enforcers (all 3 of 'em), Porcupine, Bullet, and Batroc.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> By the by, if it'll impact your judgement any, Kenson okayed the "True Resurrection" extra which I'd proposed here.
> 
> Yes, I am playing; I've even already posted
> 
> The Villainous Rogue's Gallery thread has stats posted thus far for: Madcap, Blacklash, the Enforcers (all 3 of 'em), Porcupine, Bullet, and Batroc.




Once "god" has spoken it's all good.  Thanks for questioning on that.

Rock on with the postage.

Doh...  didn't look in my own Rogue's Gallery!
I just hadn't seen them in email.

cool...  now to the story!
Hope you guys like the setup with issue #0

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

MADCAP said:
			
		

> Suddenly, Madcap became dimly aware of a still presence in the office. “Ah, another customer to Dr. Madcap’s Plastic Surgery! Tell me what you don’t like about yourself..." Turning, his gaze fell upon....





EXACTLY what I had in mind and an excellent  cliffhanger  panel for me to work with...

thanks
-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

by the way...

your  OPENING  doesn't need to be in New York at all
You can be in England,  LA,  or Ohio  
doing whatever crime it is you're doing.

-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 9, 2004)

Eh, NY seemed as good a place as any.

Oh, here's the lil' blurb for Madcap:

MADCAP
Having lost everyone he ever knew or loved in the same accident that granted him his fantastic regenerative powers, Madcap has set out to prove to everyone else that nothing matters.  A true nihilist, Madcap’s gaze can remove all inhibitions from those who meet it, making others as (temporarily) insane as he.  Though many see him as an immoral (and immortal) berserker, he sees himself -- in his more lucid moments -- as an educator and philosopher.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 9, 2004)

Kev,  I have emailed my stats to you and posted them in the Rpgue's Gallery.  If you need them again, please let me know.

I had mentioned Shocker as a potential back-up character but have no problem letting him go.  There are plenty of cool characters to choose from (Blizzard, Boomerang, Hydroman, Frog-man...).

I will have my intro posted as soon as possible.

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2004)

my intro is written, but I forgot to bring it to work 
I will NOT forget tomorrow.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

Intro is coming soon...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

There it is, hope you like it...


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2004)

alright, I had some time at work so I just rewrote it and posted.

I'm no word-smith so I hope its okay.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2004)

BULLET
a lonely, alienated man who makes his living by beating and killing others. He is a fairly casual killer, but he is also a devoted father. The source of Bullet's superhuman strength and toughness is unknown. He is however a formidable if not undisciplined hand-to-hand combatant.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> I don't have my book with me, but is the "Never Say Die" extra on Reincarnation the one that made it so you came back exactly the same as when you'd died?  If so, I'd always thought that Extra seemed backwards -- to me, the ability to come back as something different than what you were, something that might be _more difficult_ to kill, should be an Extra.
> 
> As is, my version of Madcap has Regeneration, with Immunity, Regrowth, and Resurrection as Extras, and a "True Resurrection" extra (which counts as 2 Extras) that you'd (seemed to) okayed several posts back.  The "True Resurrection" Extra negated the Con loss & removed the "somewhat common method of true death" restriction.  His Regeneration costs 7pp/rank.
> 
> ...




Ahh I thought the main difference is the extra the brings you back from the dead under Regeneration and the extra that brings you back as you were before under Reincarnate is that you come back disabled with Regeneration and have to wait to heal and with the Reincarnate extra you come back fully healed. I figured the latter fit Madcap better. He usually just pops right back up no worse for wear. Also my math may be off but the Reincarnate way seemed cheaper as well. (Having it as a Power Stunt then extra as opposed to a double extra). Also I figured why make a new rule if there is already a rule that fits.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 9, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Kev,  I have emailed my stats to you and posted them in the Rogue's Gallery.




Ditto


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll confirm Mr. Hyde, and the build is 90% done; it'll be up by tonight (in the USA.)

It'll take me some time to figure out Simpson's XL builder; I've never used it because I can do MnM chargen on an index card.

Is two Weaknesses (Unlucky, Disturbing) alright?  And where is the post about chargen guidelines?  I just can't find it.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 9, 2004)

PL 9, 1pp gets ya 2 skill points, otherewise same as usual, though we are using the errata/updates from the _Annual_ (so Hyde's Disturbing would probably be at the 2-point level).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2004)

THE ENFORCERS
Montana, "Fancy" Dan and Ox, three under the Kingpin rule. They are his arm, delivering all kind of message for there boss. Ox, strong and good brawler, Dan, fast shooter, and Montana, a master of the whip, the three of them can handle everything, except maybe themselves.


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 9, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading everyone’s intros so far. Looks like we’re gonna have a great group.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> PL 9, 1pp gets ya 2 skill points, otherewise same as usual, though we are using the errata/updates from the _Annual_ (so Hyde's Disturbing would probably be at the 2-point level).





as usual HoV sets it up for me again.
thanks!
that's exactly right.

Unlucky  =  10
Disturbing = 2  (for Mr. Hyde)

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 9, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that I really enjoyed reading everyone’s intros so far. Looks like we’re gonna have a great group.





I'm  JUST  now getting around to reading them...
but don't worry - everyone will get the same loving care given Madcap for my reply.
It just may not be until the weekend  (I have a Animation Festival for work I have to attend/host tomorrow night)

I'll get'em as soon as possible for everyone - thanks!
-kev-


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 10, 2004)

Re: Intros; GrayPumpkin, that was simply DELIGHTFUL.  

All three Enforcers under one player?  Hell of an idea...how'd you make it work?

Rough character sheet is up in Rogue's Gallery.  Intro coming soon; it'll likely be in London.


----------



## Kitsunekaboom (Sep 10, 2004)

Just to give you a slight update on your original list. Stilt-Man bought a bit of Kingpin's territory, and because of the Owl, has quit crime entirely.  Angar the Screamer was altered by the US government and became a being of pure sound. He was destroyed by Graviton putting him into a vacuum.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> All three Enforcers under one player?  Hell of an idea...how'd you make it work?




Well, simple. All three have been made PL7. I play the three of them and I make fun with them. Nothing more simple than that.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 10, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> I'll confirm Mr. Hyde, and the build is 90% done; it'll be up by tonight (in the USA.)
> 
> .




No Intimidate??! I always pictured Hydesy as the poster-child for Intimidate. He has several MU characters punked-out.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 10, 2004)

That's likely to change.  Hyde is proving to be the most difficult build I've had to do since I shoehorned Symbiotic Spider-Man into a PL10.  It doesn't seem like Hyde should be hard, but...


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 10, 2004)

Check him out now.


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 10, 2004)

> Re: Intros; GrayPumpkin, that was simply DELIGHTFUL.



Glad you liked it. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 11, 2004)

The blurb, as requested:

_Like many children, Calvin Zabo was fascinated by the tale of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde; unlike the others, though, he believed it to be true.  Zabo dedicated his life to discovering the formula that would allow him to unleash the true man inside: powerful, invincible, fearless, and free from the constraints of 'civil' behavior.  Now, as Mister Hyde, he is known as one of the most unrepentant and dangerous criminals at large.  Hyde possesses a horrible strength of limb, a seemingly indomitable will, and tremendous resistance to injury._


----------



## quill (Sep 11, 2004)

here's the Porcupine's blurb:

Alex Gentry was a weapons designer who developed what he thought was the ultimate battle suit. He felt the US government would not pay him for his work so he decided to make his money the old fashioned way: stealing it through his mighty battle suit.   A veteran of super powered crime, Gentry (now known as the Porcupine) has worked with many of the best and worst in the business.  The Porcupine uses his armored battlesuit that sports a wide variety of weapons to make the world remember one of the world's first supervillians.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 11, 2004)

GrayPumpkin said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it. Thanks for the kind words.




You are definitely channeling Madcap..fun stuff!


----------



## Aries_Omega (Sep 11, 2004)

*Good resource*

Over at Neo's Datalink there is a wonderful resouce for superheros using the M&M system.

Check it out at: http://www.neo-innovation.com

Aries


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 11, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are definitely channeling Madcap..fun stuff!




Hey, that's _my_ job!!!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> Over at Neo's Datalink there is a wonderful resouce for superheros using the M&M system.
> 
> Check it out at: http://www.neo-innovation.com
> 
> Aries




Well the character sheets are quite pretty.

Neo's stats are, however, quite suspect. I know I am a "know-it-all" but I really do base my opinions out of what I see the character do. Neo has Captain America able to lift a 12 ton truck over his head, Spidey a 25 ton tank and has him effectively pretty much bullet-proof. (Protection? for Spidey?) He has Taskmaster being able to Mimic someones Strength and Con so he would be able to Copy Spidey or Cap's Strength and lift a tank...

Cap could maybe overturn a car with some effort, I'm sure Spidey could lift a bus.

Well I guess I am saying I wouldn't recommend Neo's stats.

They disturb me more then having Mr. Hyde the most agile member of our group.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 12, 2004)

I didn't want to start in on Neo, but I'm with you.  Wolverine's skeleton has the Device Flaw?  C'mon.  I guess you could say yes, it's technically an artificial construct, but it's not like you can just disarm him or steal it out of his apartment.

As for Hyde's agility...well, there are several references out there to his having "peak human agility and stamina."  Still, I consult this page (http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/misterhyde.htm)
and see that his agility isn't that much better than a regular human (10 v. 6).  Hmm.
Alright, I'll fix that.

Jeez, you guys...can I stop building this guy now? ^_^
As it is, I'm nervous enough that he won't be as tough to take out as maybe he should be...using AS: Damage instead of Protection is kind of a new move for me, considering that I've not yet played a powerhouse in MnM.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> As for Hyde's agility...well, there are several references out there to his having "peak human agility and stamina."  Still, I consult this page (http://www.classicmarvel.com/cast/misterhyde.htm)
> and see that his agility isn't that much better than a regular human (10 v. 6).  Hmm.
> Alright, I'll fix that.
> 
> ...




I said it as *mostly* a joke.   
It did strike me as funny though he had the best Dex of the group.
Build him how you want and if the GM is cool with it. I am too.. 
I do have a habit of putting my 2 cents in. Most of the time I get change back.  

Hyde does have toughness in spades. In his MEGs writeup at www.writeups.org I suggested that they give him "Mind over Matter" in addition to his high Body stat to represent him being so hard to take out.
In MnM the toughest you ever are going to make him is limited by Power Level so Hyde is tough to do at PL 9 as is Madcap's Regeneration.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 12, 2004)

The "official" Classic Marvel writeup I linked to earlier listed his Psyche (read: Willpower) on the same level as Prof X and Rachel Summers, hence the AS: Will.  And it appears that writeups.org took your advice: Hyde is listed with Mind Over Matter.

They also list this little tidbit:
_During his long career, Mister Hyde has also teamed up with Batroc the Leaper. They succeeded in hijacking a Roxxon supertanker and capturing Captain America...the tanker was filled with 50,000 tons of liquefied natural gas. They set it on a collision course with the docks of New York City. The resulting explosion would likely lead to the total destruction of the entire metropolis. Batroc only wanted a huge ransom...Hyde, however, wanted to go through with the plan, and cared nothing for the money: he simply wanted Cap and the rest of New York City's population dead. When Batroc realized this, he secretly loosened the chains holding Captain America, who freed himself and dove into the harbor. As Hyde was busy steering the ship, Batroc attacked him from behind. The former partners began a fight to the death. _

They go on to say that Hyde "has a collection of white-hot grudges against anybody who ever crossed his path."  So, if he and Batroc are going to co-exist in this game, it's probably best we pretend such a thing never happened.  While we're on that subject, GrayPumpkin, do you want to play it as if Hyde and Batroc know each other at all?


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 12, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I said it as *mostly* a joke.




But you did raise a good point.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> They go on to say that Hyde "has a collection of white-hot grudges against anybody who ever crossed his path."  So, if he and Batroc are going to co-exist in this game, it's probably best we pretend such a thing never happened.  While we're on that subject, GrayPumpkin, do you want to play it as if Hyde and Batroc know each other at all?




Yeah thought I mentioned that a little while ago when I found out you where playing Hyde...But I cant seem to find that I did. Oh well!
Plenty of potential for role-playing fun! Hyde is smart enough too to "go along" with something for awhile, (esp. if there is some dominant baddie to keep us working together for the moment) bide his time planning his revenge. Of course he also might go ape and start smashing his face in.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> The "official" Classic Marvel writeup I linked to earlier listed his Psyche (read: Willpower) on the same level as Prof X and Rachel Summers, hence the AS: Will.  And it appears that writeups.org took your advice: Hyde is listed with Mind Over Matter.




Yeah. I'm probably on the list of Helpers as "Jackson".
I probably have a couple of writeups on the site, mostly Marvel Characters.

There is a mailing list http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dc-heroes?yguid=123046176 where someone posts a writeup in MEGs (aka DC Heroes aka Blood of Heroes) then people start offering suggestions and critiques until they come up with a final version. I've been doing it for a couple years (5 maybe?) Which might explain my tendency to "nit-pick" write-ups, esp Marvel ones.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2004)

Part of the fun (at least for me) is to see how others would build a character.  If I can build Captain America 3 different ways, then who knows how many ways he can be built overall.  

You know?

Great intros!  Very cool job, everyone.

Nuke


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

Aries_Omega said:
			
		

> Over at Neo's Datalink there is a wonderful resouce for superheros using the M&M system.
> 
> Check it out at: http://www.neo-innovation.com
> 
> Aries





it's a good resource since it's well done and looks good.
Personally I feel the  Power Levels  are WAY out of hand,  but I'm more conservative.  My example is -  I think that Superman can be built for 16-18 PL  fairly well as an original.  
Spiderman is at most PL12  (to me).

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I said it as *mostly* a joke.
> It did strike me as funny though he had the best Dex of the group.
> Build him how you want and if the GM is cool with it. I am too..
> I do have a habit of putting my 2 cents in. Most of the time I get change back.
> ...





yeah -  in the end I'm really happy with the group...
If I wanted them  "perfect"  to my letter of the law I'd have built pregens.  But that's not part of the fun.
It think it's okay as long as we have the essence of the character.

that's the big reason I'm not at all concerned with Madcap's  "low"  regeneration...  it my expereince with  M&M  what sounds  "low"  is actually VERY VERY VERY powerful.
I had a guy make a troll for a Victorian game I ran table top at PL8,  as it was I could knock him down easily even near death a couple times but with all I gave out from the villains he'd be up and as good as new the very next round.

Madcap has nothing to worry about on the damage end of things in my humble opinion no matter how low you think it may be.  

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> During his long career, Mister Hyde has also teamed up with Batroc the Leaper. They succeeded in hijacking a Roxxon supertanker and capturing Captain America...the tanker was filled with 50,000 tons of liquefied natural gas. They set it on a collision course with the docks of New York City. The resulting explosion would likely lead to the total destruction of the entire metropolis. Batroc only wanted a huge ransom...Hyde, however, wanted to go through with the plan, and cared nothing for the money: he simply wanted Cap and the rest of New York City's population dead. When Batroc realized this, he secretly loosened the chains holding Captain America, who freed himself and dove into the harbor. As Hyde was busy steering the ship, Batroc attacked him from behind. The former partners began a fight to the death.
> 
> They go on to say that Hyde "has a collection of white-hot grudges against anybody who ever crossed his path."  So, if he and Batroc are going to co-exist in this game, it's probably best we pretend such a thing never happened.  While we're on that subject, GrayPumpkin, do you want to play it as if Hyde and Batroc know each other at all?






			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah thought I mentioned that a little while ago when I found out you where playing Hyde...But I cant seem to find that I did. Oh well!
> Plenty of potential for role-playing fun! Hyde is smart enough too to "go along" with something for awhile, (esp. if there is some dominant baddie to keep us working together for the moment) bide his time planning his revenge. Of course he also might go ape and start smashing his face in.





I *LOVE* it!!
I absolutely agree that you can use it for roleplaying potential.

think of this this way -  you know as a player that you need to have a reason for Hyde to "work with"  Batroc.  and Batroc probably knows that Hyde is peeved at him.
Now...  develop a reason, a stradegy,  an evil plan  for  WHY  he's okay with working with him...  heck he may be the nicest man in the world to Batroc or he may just be a jerk,  either way he has his reasons and you should have fun with that making Batroc worry/think.
Even going up and telling him that  "he'll be dead"  by the end of these assignements would be cool to set it up,  maybe refusing to talk or deal negatively with Batroc in the beginning and working as a team.
Then later either go through with it or turn the corner and decide that he now likes Batroc enough to let it slide...

or he may have just forgotten all together...

either way it will be fun.

-kev-


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 14, 2004)

*Updates COMING SOON*

I'm planning to use my long lunch break tomorrow  (Tuesday)  to completely update our story for the next steps!

Check back by tomorrow evening,  if nothing happens it will be done and we'll be on to getting the group together for next week I'm guessing  (after a couple more replies back and forth)

-kev-


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 15, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> yeah -  in the end I'm really happy with the group...
> 
> Madcap has nothing to worry about on the damage end of things in my humble opinion no matter how low you think it may be.
> 
> -kev-





Too low? Nah, just tough to do. 
Actually I thought the Amazing Save (Damage) with the special effect that he was instantly healing minor wounds was a brilliant approach.

Using that I might've modelled it:

Regeneration 9
extra: Regrowth 9
extra: Amazing Save (Damage) 9
power stunt: Reincarnate 9
extra: Never Say Die 9
extra: Immunity (Pain, Suffocation, Poison, Radiation, Disease, Heat, Cold, Electricity, Sonic)

PPCost: 6 Total Cost: 56


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 16, 2004)

more UPDATES coming soon...

I ran into real life,  I'm in meetings all day Thursday...  Friday I'll have a long lunch to finish updates to move to the next bit of the opening adventure.  Trust me it'll be worth the wait to learn the first  "caper"  you'll be asked to perform.

hopefully anyway
-kev-


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 19, 2004)

will be offline 'til tuesday night...looking forward to Kingpin and Bullet interaction (these are some big boys throwin' there weight around.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 19, 2004)

While waiting on my big intro I realized I never submitted a Casting Call blurb for Blacklash!  

Sorry about that!

Nuke


Marc Scarlotti had a knack for designing weapons and when he created his electronic whips, bolos and other assorted firepower he quickly became a darling of the Maggia.  He created the costumed identity of Whiplash and fought Iron Man on several occasions.  And won!  His successes were to be short lived and time working with the Maggia and Justin Hammer as well as a name change to Blacklash have done nothing to restore his glory days.  Considered washed up he tries to find a way to make it back into the big leagues instead of remaining a super powered thug.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 21, 2004)

Am I not seeing a forum attached to this game, or are we on hold?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 22, 2004)

darn I was hoping we would see some action by now


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 22, 2004)

I *bumped* the in-game thread, but I'm not sure why Kevin's not posted 'reactions' to quill/Porcupine, Nuke261/Blacklash and Brother Gustadt/Mister Hyde....


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 23, 2004)

He doesn't like me.  I knew it all along.  Oh, Fate, why must thou be so cruel as to fill all my days with such suffering and want for love, and trap me so cruelly in this castle when you knowest well that my heart compels me to sing...sing...sing...


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 23, 2004)

BrotherGustadt Typed:


> While we're on that subject, GrayPumpkin, do you want to play it as if Hyde and Batroc know each other at all?



I got no problem with saying they worked together in the past. There is more roleplay potential in saying we did know each other. But either way is fine by me.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 23, 2004)

BrotherGustadt said:
			
		

> He doesn't like me.  I knew it all along.  Oh, Fate, why must thou be so cruel as to fill all my days with such suffering and want for love, and trap me so cruelly in this castle when you knowest well that my heart compels me to sing...sing...sing...




Stop that!  Stop that!


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 23, 2004)

Uh oh Kev...They're startin' to get squirrly from lack of responses...


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 23, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Uh oh Kev...They're startin' to get squirrly from lack of responses...





apologies guys...  I suck.
this has been my week....

Sunday:  sick
Monday: sick 
Tuesday:  sick
Wednesday:  work work live game work

I should be  ALL  caught up tomorrow to go with the story.
thanks for sticking in.
-kev-


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 23, 2004)

Kevin Perrine said:
			
		

> apologies guys...  I suck.
> this has been my week....
> 
> Sunday:  sick
> ...




woo-hoo! the sleeper has awakened!

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 23, 2004)

No big, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 25, 2004)

uh-oh Kev did you have a relapse?


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2004)

So, how is everyone doing?

Anyone see the pics for the FF movie?  I kinda like them.

Hope there are no super Heroes lurking around here...


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, and I really don't like Jessica Alba as Sue Storm.  Now, don't get me wrong, I think she's a fairly good actress, and is quite pleasing to look at, but she should not be playing Sue Storm, for two reasons.  1) Sue Storm has almost always been portrayed as the sweet, somewhat naive, girl-next-door WASP -- which I really have trouble seeing Alba portray.  2)  Given the nature of Sue Storm's powers, there'll be parts of the movie where she's on-screen, but we'll not be able to see her -- meaning we'll not be able to see Alba, even though she's standing right there!  That's just wrong!!!

I do like that they've gotten Chiklis to play Ben Grimm, and Julian McMahon as Doom -- Chiklis can definitely do the rough/gruff Grimm & has the... stature to do a good Thing, while McMahon looks not unlike pre-disfigurement Doom, and (as seen in _Nip/Tuck_) can definitely do arrogance & pride well.


----------



## Kevin Perrine (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't keep up...
My eyes were bigger than my head -  I suck as a  PBP  gamemaster.
I have to cancel  VILLAINOUS.

I just hope you all don't hate me -  I hate being hated.
I'm sorry...
-kev-


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 27, 2004)

Can't speak for the others, but I certainly don't hate ya -- I've been in a very similar boat more times that I'd care to have been.  Hope all goes well for ya


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2004)

Having been in the same situation, it's fine with me and I won't hate you... I must tell it even better like that for me, as I see that soon I'll may have to cut in my RPGs, as I am leaving for Africa in 3 weeks. Once there, I'll have internet for sure, but how often is the big question that I'll know only once there... Anyway, I'll give news about that soon...


----------



## GrayPumpkin (Sep 28, 2004)

No problem man, and no hate, certainly not over a game. I can relate about the lack of time thing.


----------



## BrotherGustadt (Sep 28, 2004)

Arrrr, ye scurvy dogge...

Just like the others, I can dig on time restrictions.  If I had time for a proper tabletop game, I wouldn't spend so much time on pbp, right?  Am I right? Don't worry, Kev--it happens to lots of guys. ^_^

If you ever come up short a player, look me up on the Atomic Think Tank; I go by Gustadt.  Meanwhile, I hope you won't think it's tacky that I'm applying to "Avengers: Outcasts Forever."

Hope to see the rest of you guys around.  Until then: Excelsior!


----------



## quill (Sep 28, 2004)

No problem, I've gone through the time restriction thing myself.  Many is the game I've started and ended online becuase of time and the fact I talk and think lots faster than I type..


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 28, 2004)

No worries, Kev!

I have had to dump a game I ran, too.  So, I have no room to complain!

Thanks for taking the time to let us know and it was still a great idea!

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 29, 2004)

It was a great idea...Anytime you feel like you have more time let me know.

Anyone jonesing to play a Marvel MnM game I am starting one and still have room.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101863


----------

